# المنتديات الإسلامية > المنتدى الإسلامي > منتدى الاذكار اليومية >  >  تعالو نحطم الرقم القياسي في التسبيح!!!!!؟

## عاشق الزهراء

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
هذا موضوع لقيته في احد المنتديات وحبيت اني انقله لكم وهو عباره 

ضرب اكثر من عصفور في حجر واحد قولو وشلون انا اقولكم 

وشولون :


انتم تعرفون لعبة تحطيم الارقام القياسيه المنتشره في اغلب المنتديات

صح

طيب هذي اللعبه نفس المبدأ لكن بدال ما تكتب ارقام تكتب تسبيح او 

تهليل او تكبير او دعاء او اي ذكر لله عز وجل وبذلك تكون كسبت الاجر 

والمثوبه من الله عزجل وكسبت زياده في عدد المشاركات وايضا نحاول 

ان نحطم الرقم القياسي في ذكر الله على المنتديات الاخرى وارجوا من 

الجميع التفاعل وان شاء الله تكونو فهمتوها

واتمنى ان الفكره اعجبتكم

وانا اللي ببدأ:


سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر 


ارجو تثبيت هذا الموضوع

----------


## ليالي الخبر

*.*
*.*
*.*

*اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمدالطيبين الطاهرين*

*ولاحول ولاقوه الا باله العلي العظيم*

----------


## LUCKY

استغفر الله ربي و اتوب اليه 
اللهم صلى على محمد و ال محمد

----------


## عاشق الزهراء

اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد
اللهم آتنا في الدنيا حسنه وفي ألاخرة حسنه وقنا عذاب النار

----------


## دانة الشوق

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

اللهم صلِ على محمد واّ لِ محمد

سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر ولله الحمد

والحمد لله رب العالمين

----------


## خادمة المهدي

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد
سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا إله الا الله وألله أكبر

----------


## عاشق الزهراء

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين*
*وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.*

----------


## واحد فاضي

رحم الله والديك أخي 
اللهم صلّ على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم والعن أعدائهم 

--* يا عَزيزُ يا غَفّارُ اغْفِرْ لي ذُنُوبي وَذُنُوبَ جَميعِ المؤمِنينَ وَالْمُؤمِناتِ* 
*فَاِنَّهُ لا يَغْفِرُ الذُّنُوبَ إلاّ اَنْتَ --*

*تحياتي*

----------


## لحن الخلود

مشكور اخوي عاشق الزهراء ورحم الله والديك 
لا اله الا الله الجليل الجبارلا اله الا الله الواحد القهار لا اله الا الله العزيز الغفار لا اله الا الله الكريم الستار لا اله الا الله الكبير المتعال لا اله الا الله وحده لا شريك له الها واحد ربا وشاهدا احدا صمد ونحن له مسلمون لا اله الا الله وحده لا شريك له الها واحد ربا وشاهدا احدا صمد ونحن له قانتون لا اله الا الله وحده لا شريك له الها واحد ربا وشاهدا احدا صمد ونحن له صابرون لا اله الا الله محمد رسول الله علي ولي الله اللهم اليك وجهت وجهي واليك فوضت امري وعليك توكلت يا ارحم الراحمين

----------


## عاشق الزهراء

اللهم مابنى من نعمتن فمنك
لاإله إلا أنت وحدك وحدك رب العرش المتين وإلاه العالمين وخير الناصرين ومجيب دعوة المظطرين لاإله إلا أنت سباحنك
ربي إني كنت من الظالمين
فصلي على محمد واله الطيبين الطاهرين

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

اللهم صلّ على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم والعن أعدائهم 

--* يا عَزيزُ يا غَفّارُ اغْفِرْ لي ذُنُوبي وَذُنُوبَ جَميعِ المؤمِنينَ وَالْمُؤمِناتِ* 
*فَاِنَّهُ لا يَغْفِرُ الذُّنُوبَ إلاّ اَنْتَ --*

----------


## ام الحلوين

*اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد* 


*سبحان الله وبحمده* 

*سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته*


*الله يعطيك الف عافيه خيي عاشق الزهراء*

*ورحم الله والديك بحق الصلاة على محمد وال محمد*

----------


## كراريه

اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد 

اللهم ثبت قلبي على دينك ولاتزغ قلبي بعد اذ هديتني

*****
سبحانك لااله الاانت كنت من الظالمين 

اشكرك اخي كثيرا ع الطرح الجميل والقيم

رائع مانقلته وفقت

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

سبحان الله والحمد لله والله اكبر ولله الحمد
سبحانك يالا إله إلا انت اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## نور الهدى

اللهم إني اسألك بأنك انت الله لا إله الا انت الواحدالاحد , الصمد الذي لم يلد ولم يولد ولم يكن له كفواً احد 

لا اله الا انت ظلمت نفسي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب الا انت

----------


## عاشق الزهراء

اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد
ربنا لاتزق قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا إنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## عفاف الهدى

الفكرة اكثر من رائعة 

وثوابك على الله

بس يبغالها تثبيت اظن ها

سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا اللله والله اكبر

----------


## عين الحياة 2007

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

اللهم صلِ على محمد واّ لِ محمد وعجل فرجهم

سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر ولله الحمد

والحمد لله رب العالمين

----------


## عاشق الزهراء

أهلن فيج خيتوو عفاف والله كاتب 
بالمقدمه أرجو التثبيت بس مادري ليش ماثبتوه
معنه فيه الكثير من الثواب....

سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر ولله الحمد

أررجووو التثبيت...

----------


## عفاف الهدى

الله اكبر الله اكبر اكبر ولله الحمد

----------


## عاشق النجف

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

اللهم صلِ على محمد واّ لِ محمد

سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر ولله الحمد

والحمد لله رب العالمين

----------


## غرام العاشقين

اللهم صلِ على محمد واّ لِ محمد

سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر ولله الحمد

والحمد لله رب العالمين

ربي يجزاك الف خير خيووو

عاشق الزهراء

تحياتي

----------


## sh0osh0o

*اللهم صلي على محمداً وآل محمد 
سبحان الله والحمدلله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر 

"ان ترن أنا اقل منك مالاً وولداً فعسى ربي ان يؤتين خير من جنتك "*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

سبحان الخالق

سبحان المبدع

سبحان المصور

سبحان الله سبحان الله سبحان الله

----------


## عاشق الزهراء

إي بارك الله فيكم نبي تفاعل أكثر
وكله في ميزان أعمالكم إنشاء الله مأجورين
<سبحان الله رب العزه عما يصفون وسلام على المرسلون محمد واله الطيبون الطاهرون>
أرجو التثبيت للفائده وكسب الحسنات
وجزاكم الله خير...

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

سبحان ربك رب العزة عما يصفون والحمد لله رب العالمين وصلى
الله على سيدنا محمد وآله الطيبين الطاهرين

----------


## khozam

افضل الاعمال الصلاة على محمد وآل محمد

اللهم صلى على محمد وال محمد


اللهم صلى على محمد وال محمد


اللهم صلى على محمد وال محمد

----------


## سمراء

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
*اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد وآل محمد*
*سبحان الله رب العزه عما يصفون وسلام على المرسلون محمد واله الطيبون الطاهرون*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولله الحمد

----------


## عاشق الزهراء

اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد
الله وأكبر كبيرا والحمدلله كثيرا ولا إلاه إلا الله له الشكر والحمد

----------


## ساريه

اللهم صلى على محمد وال محمد 
حسبي الله ربي 
الله لا اله الا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 
          تقبلو تحياتي

----------


## عفاف الهدى

سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر

ولله الحمد

----------


## Sweet Magic

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

اللهم صلِ على محمد واّ لِ محمد

سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر ولله الحمد

والحمد لله رب العالمين*

----------


## الفراش الفاطمي

حسبي الله ربي 

سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر

ولله الحمد


والحمد لله رب العالمين

----------


## عاشق الزهراء

اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد
سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر

ولله الحمد


والحمد لله رب العالمين

----------


## الفراش الفاطمي

اللهم صلي على البشير النذير السراج المنير 

الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله

----------


## جررريح الررروح

بِسْمِ اللّهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ

‏﴿ اللّهُ لاَ إِلَهَ إِلاَّ هُوَ الْحَيُّ الْقَيُّومُ لاَ تَأْخُذُهُ سِنَةٌ وَلاَ نَوْمٌ لَّهُ مَا فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ وَمَا ‏فِي الأَرْضِ مَن ذَا الَّذِي يَشْفَعُ عِنْدَهُ إِلاَّ بِإِذْنِهِ يَعْلَمُ مَا بَيْنَ أَيْدِيهِمْ وَمَا خَلْفَهُمْ وَلاَ ‏يُحِيطُونَ بِشَيْءٍ مِّنْ عِلْمِهِ إِلاَّ بِمَا شَاء وَسِعَ كُرْسِيُّهُ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالأَرْضَ وَلاَ يَؤُودُهُ ‏حِفْظُهُمَا وَهُوَ الْعَلِيُّ الْعَظِيمُ ﴾‏

صدق الله العظيم
الله يبارك فيك اخي
عاشق الزهراء

وجعل ان شاء الله في ميزان اعمالك
تحاتي

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

الحمد لله رب العالمين رب الكون والناس اجمعين 
يارب ارحمنا برحمتك سبحان الحي القيوم

----------


## ساريه

سبحان الله وحمد الله والله اكبر 
الهم صلى على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم  

استغفروا ربي واتوب اليه ولا حول ولا قوه الا باالله العلي العظيم 

                  تقبلو تحياتي

----------


## عاشق الزهراء

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
{إنما يريد الله ليذهب عنكم الرجس أهل البي ويطهركم تطهيرا}
صدق الله العلي العظيم

اللهم صلى على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم 

استغفروا ربي واتوب اليه ولا حول ولا قوه الا باالله العلي العظيم

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم ..*

*لا اله الا الله ..محمد رسول الله .. علي ولي الله ..*
*ربنا لاتؤاخذنا اذا نسينا او اخطأنا ربنا انك الغفور الرحيم..*

*الله يعطيك العافية اخوي على الفكرة الحلووة..*
*وجزيت خيرا..*

----------


## كميل الفضلي

مشكور اخوي عاشق الزهراء ورحم الله والديك 
لا اله الا الله الجليل الجبارلا اله الا الله الواحد القهار لا اله الا الله العزيز الغفار لا اله الا الله الكريم الستار لا اله الا الله الكبير المتعال لا اله الا الله وحده لا شريك له الها واحد ربا وشاهدا احدا صمد ونحن له مسلمون لا اله الا الله وحده لا شريك له الها واحد ربا وشاهدا احدا صمد ونحن له قانتون لا اله الا الله وحده لا شريك له الها واحد ربا وشاهدا احدا صمد ونحن له صابرون لا اله الا الله محمد رسول الله علي ولي الله اللهم اليك وجهت وجهي واليك فوضت امري وعليك توكلت يا ارحم الراحمين

----------


## Sweet Magic

*مشكور اخوي عاشق الزهراء ورحم الله والديك 
**لا اله الا الله الجليل الجبارلا اله الا الله الواحد القهار لا اله الا الله العزيز الغفار لا اله الا الله الكريم الستار لا اله الا الله الكبير المتعال لا اله الا الله وحده لا شريك له الها واحد ربا وشاهدا احدا صمد ونحن له مسلمون لا اله الا الله وحده لا شريك له الها واحد ربا وشاهدا احدا صمد ونحن له قانتون لا اله الا الله وحده لا شريك له الها واحد ربا وشاهدا احدا صمد ونحن له صابرون لا اله الا الله محمد رسول الله علي ولي الله اللهم اليك وجهت وجهي واليك فوضت امري وعليك توكلت يا ارحم الراحمين*

----------


## الفراش الفاطمي

حسبي الله ربي 

سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر

ولله الحمد


والحمد لله رب العالمين

----------


## عفاف الهدى

سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر

ولله الحمد

----------


## عاشق الزهراء

لا اله الا الله الجليل الجبارلا اله الا الله الواحد القهار لا اله الا الله العزيز الغفار لا اله الا الله الكريم الستار لا اله الا الله الكبير المتعال لا اله الا الله وحده لا شريك له الها واحد ربا وشاهدا احدا صمد ونحن له مسلمون لا اله الا الله وحده لا شريك له الها واحد ربا وشاهدا احدا صمد ونحن له قانتون لا اله الا الله وحده لا شريك له الها واحد ربا وشاهدا احدا صمد ونحن له صابرون لا اله الا الله محمد رسول الله علي ولي الله اللهم اليك وجهت وجهي واليك فوضت امري وعليك توكلت يا ارحم الراحمين 
وصلي على محمد واله الطيبين الطاهرين

----------


## عفاف الهدى

سبحان الله

والحمد لله

ولا اله الا الله 
والله اكبر

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
لا إله إلا الله محمد رسول الله علي وآله أولياء الله
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم

----------


## عفاف الهدى

سبحان الله

والحمد لله

----------


## كميل الفضلي

لا اله الا الله الجليل الجبارلا اله الا الله الواحد القهار لا اله الا الله العزيز الغفار لا اله الا الله الكريم الستار لا اله الا الله الكبير المتعال لا اله الا الله وحده لا شريك له الها واحد ربا وشاهدا احدا صمد ونحن له مسلمون لا اله الا الله وحده لا شريك له الها واحد ربا وشاهدا احدا صمد ونحن له قانتون لا اله الا الله وحده لا شريك له الها واحد ربا وشاهدا احدا صمد ونحن له صابرون لا اله الا الله محمد رسول الله علي ولي الله اللهم اليك وجهت وجهي واليك فوضت امري وعليك توكلت يا ارحم الراحمين 
وصلي على محمد واله الطيبين الطاهرين

----------


## عاشق الزهراء

لا اله الا الله الجليل الجبارلا اله الا الله الواحد القهار لا اله الا الله العزيز الغفار لا اله الا الله الكريم الستار لا اله الا الله الكبير المتعال لا اله الا الله وحده لا شريك له الها واحد ربا وشاهدا احدا صمد ونحن له مسلمون لا اله الا الله وحده لا شريك له الها واحد ربا وشاهدا احدا صمد ونحن له قانتون لا اله الا الله وحده لا شريك له الها واحد ربا وشاهدا احدا صمد ونحن له صابرون لا اله الا الله محمد رسول الله علي ولي الله اللهم اليك وجهت وجهي واليك فوضت امري وعليك توكلت يا ارحم الراحمين 
وصلي على محمد واله الطيبين الطاهرين

----------


## Hussain.T

لا اله الا الله الجليل الجبارلا اله الا الله الواحد القهار لا اله الا الله العزيز الغفار لا اله الا الله الكريم الستار لا اله الا الله الكبير المتعال لا اله الا الله وحده لا شريك له الها واحد ربا وشاهدا احدا صمد ونحن له مسلمون لا اله الا الله وحده لا شريك له الها واحد ربا وشاهدا احدا صمد ونحن له قانتون لا اله الا الله وحده لا شريك له الها واحد ربا وشاهدا احدا صمد ونحن له صابرون لا اله الا الله محمد رسول الله علي ولي الله اللهم اليك وجهت وجهي واليك فوضت امري وعليك توكلت يا ارحم الراحمين 
وصلي على محمد واله الطيبين الطاهرين

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد..*
*سبحان الله العظيم وبحمده ولاحول ولاقوة الابالله ...*
*استغفر الله ربي واتوب اليه ..*

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

سبحان الله وبحمده ولا حول ولا قوة الا بالله العلي العظيم
ارحمنا برحمتك ياأرحم الراحمين

----------


## أسير الحرمان

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين*
*وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.*

----------


## الفراش الفاطمي

لا اله الا الله الجليل الجبارلا اله الا الله الواحد القهار لا اله الا الله العزيز الغفار لا اله الا الله الكريم الستار لا اله الا الله الكبير المتعال لا اله الا الله وحده لا شريك له الها واحد ربا وشاهدا احدا صمد ونحن له مسلمون لا اله الا الله وحده لا شريك له الها واحد ربا وشاهدا احدا صمد ونحن له قانتون لا اله الا الله وحده لا شريك له الها واحد ربا وشاهدا احدا صمد ونحن له صابرون لا اله الا الله محمد رسول الله علي ولي الله اللهم اليك وجهت وجهي واليك فوضت امري وعليك توكلت يا ارحم الراحمين 
وصلي على محمد واله الطيبين الطاهرين

----------


## عفاف الهدى

سبحان الله

والحمد لله

ولا اله الا الله 
والله اكبر

----------


## Hussain.T

لا اله الا الله الجليل الجبارلا اله الا الله الواحد القهار لا اله الا الله العزيز الغفار لا اله الا الله الكريم الستار لا اله الا الله الكبير المتعال لا اله الا الله وحده لا شريك له الها واحد ربا وشاهدا احدا صمد ونحن له مسلمون لا اله الا الله وحده لا شريك له الها واحد ربا وشاهدا احدا صمد ونحن له قانتون لا اله الا الله وحده لا شريك له الها واحد ربا وشاهدا احدا صمد ونحن له صابرون لا اله الا الله محمد رسول الله علي ولي الله اللهم اليك وجهت وجهي واليك فوضت امري وعليك توكلت يا ارحم الراحمين 
وصلي على محمد واله الطيبين الطاهرين

----------


## عاشق الزهراء

لا اله الا الله الجليل الجبارلا اله الا الله الواحد القهار لا اله الا الله العزيز الغفار لا اله الا الله الكريم الستار لا اله الا الله الكبير المتعال لا اله الا الله وحده لا شريك له الها واحد ربا وشاهدا احدا صمد ونحن له مسلمون لا اله الا الله وحده لا شريك له الها واحد ربا وشاهدا احدا صمد ونحن له قانتون لا اله الا الله وحده لا شريك له الها واحد ربا وشاهدا احدا صمد ونحن له صابرون لا اله الا الله محمد رسول الله علي ولي الله اللهم اليك وجهت وجهي واليك فوضت امري وعليك توكلت يا ارحم الراحمين 
وصلي على محمد واله الطيبين الطاهرين

----------


## رحيل الشمس

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم
إلهي عظم البلاء وبرح الخفاء وانقطع الرجاء وضاقت الأرض ومنعت السماء وأنت المستعان وإليك المشتكى وعليك المعول في الشدة الرخاء اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد أولي الامر الذين فرضت علينا طاعتهم وعرفتنا بذلك منزلتهم ففرج عنا بحقهم فرجا عاجلا قريبا كلمح البصر يامحمد ياعلي يا علي يامحمد اكفياني فإنكما كافياي وانصراني فإنكما ناصري يامولانا يا صاحب الزمان الغوث الغوث الغوث أدركنا أدركنا أدركنا الساعة الساعة الساعة العجل العجل العجل ياأرحم الراحمين وصلى الله على محمد وآهل بيته الطيبين الطاهرين .

----------


## عاشق الزهراء

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم
إلهي عظم البلاء وبرح الخفاء وانقطع الرجاء وضاقت الأرض ومنعت السماء وأنت المستعان وإليك المشتكى وعليك المعول في الشدة الرخاء اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد أولي الامر الذين فرضت علينا طاعتهم وعرفتنا بذلك منزلتهم ففرج عنا بحقهم فرجا عاجلا قريبا كلمح البصر يامحمد ياعلي يا علي يامحمد اكفياني فإنكما كافياي وانصراني فإنكما ناصري يامولانا يا صاحب الزمان الغوث الغوث الغوث أدركنا أدركنا أدركنا الساعة الساعة الساعة العجل العجل العجل ياأرحم الراحمين وصلى الله على محمد وآهل بيته الطيبين الطاهرين .

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم
إلهي عظم البلاء وبرح الخفاء وانقطع الرجاء وضاقت الأرض ومنعت السماء وأنت المستعان وإليك المشتكى وعليك المعول في الشدة الرخاء اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد أولي الامر الذين فرضت علينا طاعتهم وعرفتنا بذلك منزلتهم ففرج عنا بحقهم فرجا عاجلا قريبا كلمح البصر يامحمد ياعلي يا علي يامحمد اكفياني فإنكما كافياي وانصراني فإنكما ناصري يامولانا يا صاحب الزمان الغوث الغوث الغوث أدركنا أدركنا أدركنا الساعة الساعة الساعة العجل العجل العجل ياأرحم الراحمين وصلى الله على محمد وآهل بيته الطيبين الطاهرين

----------


## الفراش الفاطمي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم
إلهي عظم البلاء وبرح الخفاء وانقطع الرجاء وضاقت الأرض ومنعت السماء وأنت المستعان وإليك المشتكى وعليك المعول في الشدة الرخاء اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد أولي الامر الذين فرضت علينا طاعتهم وعرفتنا بذلك منزلتهم ففرج عنا بحقهم فرجا عاجلا قريبا كلمح البصر يامحمد ياعلي يا علي يامحمد اكفياني فإنكما كافياي وانصراني فإنكما ناصري يامولانا يا صاحب الزمان الغوث الغوث الغوث أدركنا أدركنا أدركنا الساعة الساعة الساعة العجل العجل العجل ياأرحم الراحمين وصلى الله على محمد وآهل بيته الطيبين الطاهرين

----------


## عفاف الهدى

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم
إلهي عظم البلاء وبرح الخفاء وانقطع الرجاء وضاقت الأرض ومنعت السماء وأنت المستعان وإليك المشتكى وعليك المعول في الشدة الرخاء اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد أولي الامر الذين فرضت علينا طاعتهم وعرفتنا بذلك منزلتهم ففرج عنا بحقهم فرجا عاجلا قريبا كلمح البصر يامحمد ياعلي يا علي يامحمد اكفياني فإنكما كافياي وانصراني فإنكما ناصري يامولانا يا صاحب الزمان الغوث الغوث الغوث أدركنا أدركنا أدركنا الساعة الساعة الساعة العجل العجل العجل ياأرحم الراحمين وصلى الله على محمد وآهل بيته الطيبين الطاهرين

----------


## حزن العمر

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم
إلهي عظم البلاء وبرح الخفاء وانقطع الرجاء وضاقت الأرض ومنعت السماء وأنت المستعان وإليك المشتكى وعليك المعول في الشدة الرخاء اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد أولي الامر الذين فرضت علينا طاعتهم وعرفتنا بذلك منزلتهم ففرج عنا بحقهم فرجا عاجلا قريبا كلمح البصر يامحمد ياعلي يا علي يامحمد اكفياني فإنكما كافياي وانصراني فإنكما ناصري يامولانا يا صاحب الزمان الغوث الغوث الغوث أدركنا أدركنا أدركنا الساعة الساعة الساعة العجل العجل العجل ياأرحم الراحمين وصلى الله على محمد وآهل بيته الطيبين الطاهرين

----------


## عفاف الهدى

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم
إلهي عظم البلاء وبرح الخفاء وانقطع الرجاء وضاقت الأرض ومنعت السماء وأنت المستعان وإليك المشتكى وعليك المعول في الشدة الرخاء اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد أولي الامر الذين فرضت علينا طاعتهم وعرفتنا بذلك منزلتهم ففرج عنا بحقهم فرجا عاجلا قريبا كلمح البصر يامحمد ياعلي يا علي يامحمد اكفياني فإنكما كافياي وانصراني فإنكما ناصري يامولانا يا صاحب الزمان الغوث الغوث الغوث أدركنا أدركنا أدركنا الساعة الساعة الساعة العجل العجل العجل ياأرحم الراحمين وصلى الله على محمد وآهل بيته الطيبين الطاهرين

----------


## Hussain.T

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم
إلهي عظم البلاء وبرح الخفاء وانقطع الرجاء وضاقت الأرض ومنعت السماء وأنت المستعان وإليك المشتكى وعليك المعول في الشدة الرخاء اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد أولي الامر الذين فرضت علينا طاعتهم وعرفتنا بذلك منزلتهم ففرج عنا بحقهم فرجا عاجلا قريبا كلمح البصر يامحمد ياعلي يا علي يامحمد اكفياني فإنكما كافياي وانصراني فإنكما ناصري يامولانا يا صاحب الزمان الغوث الغوث الغوث أدركنا أدركنا أدركنا الساعة الساعة الساعة العجل العجل العجل ياأرحم الراحمين وصلى الله على محمد وآهل بيته الطيبين الطاهرين .

----------


## كميل الفضلي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم
إلهي عظم البلاء وبرح الخفاء وانقطع الرجاء وضاقت الأرض ومنعت السماء وأنت المستعان وإليك المشتكى وعليك المعول في الشدة الرخاء اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد أولي الامر الذين فرضت علينا طاعتهم وعرفتنا بذلك منزلتهم ففرج عنا بحقهم فرجا عاجلا قريبا كلمح البصر يامحمد ياعلي يا علي يامحمد اكفياني فإنكما كافياي وانصراني فإنكما ناصري يامولانا يا صاحب الزمان الغوث الغوث الغوث أدركنا أدركنا أدركنا الساعة الساعة الساعة العجل العجل العجل ياأرحم الراحمين وصلى الله على محمد وآهل بيته الطيبين الطاهرين

----------


## عاشق الزهراء

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد
اللهم إنا نرغب إليك بدولتاً كريمه تعز به الاسلام وأهله وتذل به النفاق وأهله وتجعلنا فيها
من الدعات إلى طاعتك والقادته إلى سبيلك وترزقنا به كرامت الدونيا والأخره اللهم
وعجل لوليك الفرج فرجاً قريبا كلمح البصر أو هو أقرب من ذالك اللهم فعجل فرجه وسهل مخرجه
وجعلنا من أنصاره وأوداءه والمجاهدين تحت لواءه والمستجهدين بين يديه
وصلي على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم ياكريم

----------


## محبة البضعه

اللهم صلى على محمد واّ لِ محمد

سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر ولله الحمد

----------


## أسير الحرمان

اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد
ربنا لاتزق قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا إنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## لحـ الوفاء ـن

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد
سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا إله الا الله وألله أكبر

----------


## عفاف الهدى

سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر ولله الحمد

----------


## عاشق الزهراء

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد
اللهم إنا نرغب إليك بدولتاً كريمه تعز به الاسلام وأهله وتذل به النفاق وأهله وتجعلنا فيها
من الدعات إلى طاعتك والقادته إلى سبيلك وترزقنا به كرامت الدونيا والأخره اللهم
وعجل لوليك الفرج فرجاً قريبا كلمح البصر أو هو أقرب من ذالك اللهم فعجل فرجه وسهل مخرجه
وجعلنا من أنصاره وأوداءه والمجاهدين تحت لواءه والمستجهدين بين يديه
وصلي على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم ياكريم

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد
اللهم إنا نرغب إليك بدولتاً كريمه تعز به الاسلام وأهله وتذل به النفاق وأهله وتجعلنا فيها
من الدعات إلى طاعتك والقادته إلى سبيلك وترزقنا به كرامت الدونيا والأخره اللهم
وعجل لوليك الفرج فرجاً قريبا كلمح البصر أو هو أقرب من ذالك اللهم فعجل فرجه وسهل مخرجه
وجعلنا من أنصاره وأوداءه والمجاهدين تحت لواءه والمستجهدين بين يديه
وصلي على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم ياكريم

----------


## عفاف الهدى

سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر

----------


## Hussain.T

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم
إلهي عظم البلاء وبرح الخفاء وانقطع الرجاء وضاقت الأرض ومنعت السماء وأنت المستعان وإليك المشتكى وعليك المعول في الشدة الرخاء اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد أولي الامر الذين فرضت علينا طاعتهم وعرفتنا بذلك منزلتهم ففرج عنا بحقهم فرجا عاجلا قريبا كلمح البصر يامحمد ياعلي يا علي يامحمد اكفياني فإنكما كافياي وانصراني فإنكما ناصري يامولانا يا صاحب الزمان الغوث الغوث الغوث أدركنا أدركنا أدركنا الساعة الساعة الساعة العجل العجل العجل ياأرحم الراحمين وصلى الله على محمد وآهل بيته الطيبين الطاهرين

----------


## جررريح الررروح

سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر

----------


## عفاف الهدى

سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر

----------


## عاشق الزهراء

سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر

----------


## غرام العاشقين

سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر

تحياتي

----------


## عفاف الهدى

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم
إلهي عظم البلاء وبرح الخفاء وانقطع الرجاء وضاقت الأرض ومنعت السماء وأنت المستعان وإليك المشتكى وعليك المعول في الشدة الرخاء اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد أولي الامر الذين فرضت علينا طاعتهم وعرفتنا بذلك منزلتهم ففرج عنا بحقهم فرجا عاجلا قريبا كلمح البصر يامحمد ياعلي يا علي يامحمد اكفياني فإنكما كافياي وانصراني فإنكما ناصري يامولانا يا صاحب الزمان الغوث الغوث الغوث أدركنا أدركنا أدركنا الساعة الساعة الساعة العجل العجل العجل ياأرحم الراحمين وصلى الله على محمد وآهل بيته الطيبين الطاهرين

----------


## LUCKY

سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر

----------


## عفاف الهدى

سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر

----------


## أسير الحرمان

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم
إلهي عظم البلاء وبرح الخفاء وانقطع الرجاء وضاقت الأرض ومنعت السماء وأنت المستعان وإليك المشتكى وعليك المعول في الشدة الرخاء اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد أولي الامر الذين فرضت علينا طاعتهم وعرفتنا بذلك منزلتهم ففرج عنا بحقهم فرجا عاجلا قريبا كلمح البصر يامحمد ياعلي يا علي يامحمد اكفياني فإنكما كافياي وانصراني فإنكما ناصري يامولانا يا صاحب الزمان الغوث الغوث الغوث أدركنا أدركنا أدركنا الساعة الساعة الساعة العجل العجل العجل ياأرحم الراحمين وصلى الله على محمد وآهل بيته الطيبين الطاهرين

----------


## Malamh Cute

سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر 
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر 
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر 
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر

----------


## Hussain.T

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم
إلهي عظم البلاء وبرح الخفاء وانقطع الرجاء وضاقت الأرض ومنعت السماء وأنت المستعان وإليك المشتكى وعليك المعول في الشدة الرخاء اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد أولي الامر الذين فرضت علينا طاعتهم وعرفتنا بذلك منزلتهم ففرج عنا بحقهم فرجا عاجلا قريبا كلمح البصر يامحمد ياعلي يا علي يامحمد اكفياني فإنكما كافياي وانصراني فإنكما ناصري يامولانا يا صاحب الزمان الغوث الغوث الغوث أدركنا أدركنا أدركنا الساعة الساعة الساعة العجل العجل العجل ياأرحم الراحمين وصلى الله على محمد وآهل بيته الطيبين الطاهرين

----------


## Hussain.T

سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر

----------


## عفاف الهدى

سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر

----------


## ساريه

سبحان الله وحمد الله ولا اله الا الله و الله اكبر 

استغفروا ربي واتوب اليه 
                               تقبلو تحياتي

----------


## Malamh Cute

سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر 
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر 
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر 
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر

----------


## أسير الحرمان

سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر 

سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر 

سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر

----------


## جررريح الررروح

سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر



سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر



سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر



سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر



سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر



سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر

----------


## ضوي ضوي

*سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر



سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر



سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر



سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر



سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر



سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر*

----------


## داحي الباب

سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر 

سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر

----------


## أسير الحرمان

سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر 
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر 
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر

----------


## عفاف الهدى

سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر

----------


## Hussain.T

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم
إلهي عظم البلاء وبرح الخفاء وانقطع الرجاء وضاقت الأرض ومنعت السماء وأنت المستعان وإليك المشتكى وعليك المعول في الشدة الرخاء اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد أولي الامر الذين فرضت علينا طاعتهم وعرفتنا بذلك منزلتهم ففرج عنا بحقهم فرجا عاجلا قريبا كلمح البصر يامحمد ياعلي يا علي يامحمد اكفياني فإنكما كافياي وانصراني فإنكما ناصري يامولانا يا صاحب الزمان الغوث الغوث الغوث أدركنا أدركنا أدركنا الساعة الساعة الساعة العجل العجل العجل ياأرحم الراحمين وصلى الله على محمد وآهل بيته الطيبين الطاهرين

----------


## Hussain.T

سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبرسبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر

----------


## عفاف الهدى

سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر 

سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر 

سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر 

سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر

----------


## فرح

سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر

سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر 


سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر 


سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر

----------


## جررريح الررروح

سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر 


سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر 


سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر 


سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر

----------


## عفاف الهدى

سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر

----------


## Malamh Cute

سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر 
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر 
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر 
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر

----------


## عفاف الهدى

سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر

----------


## أسير الحرمان

سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر 

سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر 

سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر

----------


## كميل الفضلي

سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر 

سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر 

سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر

----------


## Malamh Cute

سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر 
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر 
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر 
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر

----------


## عين الحياة 2007

سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر 
سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر 
سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر 
سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر
 سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر
سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر

----------


## عفاف الهدى

سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر 

سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر 

سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر

----------


## Hussain.T

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم
إلهي عظم البلاء وبرح الخفاء وانقطع الرجاء وضاقت الأرض ومنعت السماء وأنت المستعان وإليك المشتكى وعليك المعول في الشدة الرخاء اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد أولي الامر الذين فرضت علينا طاعتهم وعرفتنا بذلك منزلتهم ففرج عنا بحقهم فرجا عاجلا قريبا كلمح البصر يامحمد ياعلي يا علي يامحمد اكفياني فإنكما كافياي وانصراني فإنكما ناصري يامولانا يا صاحب الزمان الغوث الغوث الغوث أدركنا أدركنا أدركنا الساعة الساعة الساعة العجل العجل العجل ياأرحم الراحمين وصلى الله على محمد وآهل بيته الطيبين الطاهرين

----------


## Hussain.T

سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر 
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر 
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر

----------


## جــــــود

سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر 

سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر 

سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر

----------


## جررريح الررروح

*سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
**سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر 

**سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر 

**سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر 

سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر

----------


## LUCKY

سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر 
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر 
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر

----------


## الفراش الفاطمي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم
إلهي عظم البلاء وبرح الخفاء وانقطع الرجاء وضاقت الأرض ومنعت السماء وأنت المستعان وإليك المشتكى وعليك المعول في الشدة الرخاء اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد أولي الامر الذين فرضت علينا طاعتهم وعرفتنا بذلك منزلتهم ففرج عنا بحقهم فرجا عاجلا قريبا كلمح البصر يامحمد ياعلي يا علي يامحمد اكفياني فإنكما كافياي وانصراني فإنكما ناصري يامولانا يا صاحب الزمان الغوث الغوث الغوث أدركنا أدركنا أدركنا الساعة الساعة الساعة العجل العجل العجل ياأرحم الراحمين وصلى الله على محمد وآهل بيته الطيبين الطاهرين

----------


## عين الحياة 2007

سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر ولله الحمد
سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر ولله الحمد
سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر ولله الحمد
سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر ولله الحمد

----------


## حكاية حب

سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر 
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر 
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر

----------


## كميل الفضلي

مشكور اخوي عاشق الزهراء ورحم الله والديك 
لا اله الا الله الجليل الجبارلا اله الا الله الواحد القهار لا اله الا الله العزيز الغفار لا اله الا الله الكريم الستار لا اله الا الله الكبير المتعال لا اله الا الله وحده لا شريك له الها واحد ربا وشاهدا احدا صمد ونحن له مسلمون لا اله الا الله وحده لا شريك له الها واحد ربا وشاهدا احدا صمد ونحن له قانتون لا اله الا الله وحده لا شريك له الها واحد ربا وشاهدا احدا صمد ونحن له صابرون لا اله الا الله محمد رسول الله علي ولي الله اللهم اليك وجهت وجهي واليك فوضت امري وعليك توكلت يا ارحم الراحمين

----------


## Hussain.T

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم
إلهي عظم البلاء وبرح الخفاء وانقطع الرجاء وضاقت الأرض ومنعت السماء وأنت المستعان وإليك المشتكى وعليك المعول في الشدة الرخاء اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد أولي الامر الذين فرضت علينا طاعتهم وعرفتنا بذلك منزلتهم ففرج عنا بحقهم فرجا عاجلا قريبا كلمح البصر يامحمد ياعلي يا علي يامحمد اكفياني فإنكما كافياي وانصراني فإنكما ناصري يامولانا يا صاحب الزمان الغوث الغوث الغوث أدركنا أدركنا أدركنا الساعة الساعة الساعة العجل العجل العجل ياأرحم الراحمين وصلى الله على محمد وآهل بيته الطيبين الطاهرين

----------


## Hussain.T

سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر 
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر 
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر 

سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر 
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر

----------


## جررريح الررروح

*سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر ولله الحمد
سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر ولله الحمد
سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر ولله الحمد*

----------


## Malamh Cute

سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر 
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر 
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر 
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر

----------


## Malamh Cute

سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر 
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر 
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر

----------


## عفاف الهدى

سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر

----------


## حزن العمر

سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر 
سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر 
سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر

----------


## أسير الحرمان

*سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر ولله الحمد
سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر ولله الحمد
سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر ولله الحمد*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم
إلهي عظم البلاء وبرح الخفاء وانقطع الرجاء وضاقت الأرض ومنعت السماء وأنت المستعان وإليك المشتكى وعليك المعول في الشدة الرخاء اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد أولي الامر الذين فرضت علينا طاعتهم وعرفتنا بذلك منزلتهم ففرج عنا بحقهم فرجا عاجلا قريبا كلمح البصر يامحمد ياعلي يا علي يامحمد اكفياني فإنكما كافياي وانصراني فإنكما ناصري يامولانا يا صاحب الزمان الغوث الغوث الغوث أدركنا أدركنا أدركنا الساعة الساعة الساعة العجل العجل العجل ياأرحم الراحمين وصلى الله على محمد وآهل بيته الطيبين الطاهرين

----------


## أسير الحرمان

سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر 

سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر 

سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر

----------


## كميل الفضلي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم
إلهي عظم البلاء وبرح الخفاء وانقطع الرجاء وضاقت الأرض ومنعت السماء وأنت المستعان وإليك المشتكى وعليك المعول في الشدة الرخاء اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد أولي الامر الذين فرضت علينا طاعتهم وعرفتنا بذلك منزلتهم ففرج عنا بحقهم فرجا عاجلا قريبا كلمح البصر يامحمد ياعلي يا علي يامحمد اكفياني فإنكما كافياي وانصراني فإنكما ناصري يامولانا يا صاحب الزمان الغوث الغوث الغوث أدركنا أدركنا أدركنا الساعة الساعة الساعة العجل العجل العجل ياأرحم الراحمين وصلى الله على محمد وآهل بيته الطيبين الطاهرين

----------


## جررريح الررروح

*سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا إله الا الله وألله أكبر*
*سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا إله الا الله وألله أكبر*
*سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا إله الا الله وألله أكبر*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر 
سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر 
سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر

----------


## ملكة سبأ

اللهم صلِ على محمد واّ لِ محمد

سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر ولله الحمد

----------


## عفاف الهدى

سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر ولله الحمد




سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر ولله الحمد




سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر ولله الحمد

----------


## كميل الفضلي

سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر ولله الحمد




سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر ولله الحمد




سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر ولله الحمد


سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر ولله الحمد




سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر ولله الحمد




سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر ولله الحمد



سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر ولله الحمد




سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر ولله الحمد




سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر ولله الحمد



سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر ولله الحمد




سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر ولله الحمد




سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر ولله الحمد

----------


## عفاف الهدى

سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر ولله الحمد

----------


## أسير الحرمان

سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر ولله الحمد



سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر ولله الحمد




سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر ولله الحمد




سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر ولله الحمد

----------


## khozam

سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولله الحمد
سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولله الحمد
سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولله الحمد

----------


## جررريح الررروح

*سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر 
سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر 
سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر ولله الحمد

----------


## أيوب

سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر ولله الحمد

----------


## أسير الحرمان

اللهم صلِ على محمد واّ لِ محمد

سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر ولله الحمد

----------


## الفراش الفاطمي

سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر ولله الحمد

----------


## عفاف الهدى

سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر ولله الحمد

----------


## جــــــود

سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر ولله الحمد

----------


## عاشق العسكري

سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر ولله الحمد




سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر ولله الحمد




سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر ولله الحمد

----------


## ساريه

اللهم كن لوليك الحجه بن الحسن صلواتك عليه وعلى ابائه في هذه الساعه وفي كل ساعه وليا وحاظ وقائد ونصرا ودليلا وعينا حتى سكنه ارضك ظوعا وتمتعه فيه ظويلا برحمتك يا ارحم الرحيمين 

وصلى على محمد وال محمد ولعن عدائهم وعجل فرجهم 



                           تحياتي

----------


## أسير الحرمان

*سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر 
سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر 
سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر*

----------


## Hussain.T

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم
إلهي عظم البلاء وبرح الخفاء وانقطع الرجاء وضاقت الأرض ومنعت السماء وأنت المستعان وإليك المشتكى وعليك المعول في الشدة الرخاء اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد أولي الامر الذين فرضت علينا طاعتهم وعرفتنا بذلك منزلتهم ففرج عنا بحقهم فرجا عاجلا قريبا كلمح البصر يامحمد ياعلي يا علي يامحمد اكفياني فإنكما كافياي وانصراني فإنكما ناصري يامولانا يا صاحب الزمان الغوث الغوث الغوث أدركنا أدركنا أدركنا الساعة الساعة الساعة العجل العجل العجل ياأرحم الراحمين وصلى الله على محمد وآهل بيته الطيبين الطاهرين..

----------


## Hussain.T

*سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر 
سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر 
سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر*

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

*سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر**سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر**سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر*

----------


## أسير الحرمان

*سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر 
سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر 
سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر*

----------


## جررريح الررروح

سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر ولله الحمد 



سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر ولله الحمد 



سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر ولله الحمد

----------


## Hussain.T

*سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر**سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر**سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

*سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر 
سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر 
سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر*

----------


## ملاك الررروح

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد 
سبحان الله 
والحمد لله ولا اله إلاالله والله أكبر
سبحان من لا ينبغي التسبيح إلا له

----------


## ملاك الررروح

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد 
سبحان الله 
والحمد لله ولا اله إلاالله والله أكبر
سبحان من لا ينبغي التسبيح إلا له

----------


## ملاك الررروح

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا إله إلا الله
والله أكبر
سبحان من لا ينبغي التسبيح إلا له

----------


## Hussain.T

*سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر 
*
*سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر 
*
*سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر*

----------


## كميل الفضلي

*سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر 
*
*سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر 
*
*سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر*
*سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر 
*
*سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر 
*
*سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر*
*سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر 
*
*سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر 
*
*سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر*
*سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر 
*
*سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر 
*
*سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر*

----------


## khozam

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم
إلهي عظم البلاء وبرح الخفاء وانقطع الرجاء وضاقت الأرض ومنعت السماء وأنت المستعان وإليك المشتكى وعليك المعول في الشدة الرخاء اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد أولي الامر الذين فرضت علينا طاعتهم وعرفتنا بذلك منزلتهم ففرج عنا بحقهم فرجا عاجلا قريبا كلمح البصر يامحمد ياعلي يا علي يامحمد اكفياني فإنكما كافياي وانصراني فإنكما ناصري يامولانا يا صاحب الزمان الغوث الغوث الغوث أدركنا أدركنا أدركنا الساعة الساعة الساعة العجل العجل العجل ياأرحم الراحمين وصلى الله على محمد وآهل بيته الطيبين الطاهرين

----------


## khozam

سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر 
سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر 
سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر
سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر 
سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر 
سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر

----------


## عفاف الهدى

*سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر 
سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر 
سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر*

----------


## Hussain.T

*سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر 
*

*سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر 
*

*سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر*

----------


## Malamh Cute

سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر 

سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر 

سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر

----------


## اللامع

*سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر 
*
*سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر 
*
*سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر*
*سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر 
*
*سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر 
*
*سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر*
*سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر 
*
*سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر 
*
*سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر*
*سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر 
*
*سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر 
*
*سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم يارب*
*سبحان الله والحمدلله ولا إله إلا الله والله اكبر...*
*لاحول ولاقوة الابالله العلي العظيم..*

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد الطيبين الطاهرين
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر 

سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر 

سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر

----------


## جررريح الررروح

*سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر**سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر 
*
*سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر*

*سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر 
*
*سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر 
*
*سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر*

*سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر 
*
*سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر 
*
*سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر*

*سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر 
*
*سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر 
*
*سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر*

----------


## Hussain.T

*سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر*

*سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر* 


 
*سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر*

----------


## عاشق الزهراء

سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر 

*سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر 
*
*سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر*

----------


## أسير الحرمان

*سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر

**سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر 
*
*سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر 
*
*سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر*

*سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر 
*
*سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر 
*
*سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر*

*سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر 
**
*

----------


## غرامك شي

اللهم صل على محمد واله الاطهار
سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الاالله والله اكبر ولله الحمد

----------


## Hussain.T

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم
إلهي عظم البلاء وبرح الخفاء وانقطع الرجاء وضاقت الأرض ومنعت السماء وأنت المستعان وإليك المشتكى وعليك المعول في الشدة الرخاء اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد أولي الامر الذين فرضت علينا طاعتهم وعرفتنا بذلك منزلتهم ففرج عنا بحقهم فرجا عاجلا قريبا كلمح البصر يامحمد ياعلي يا علي يامحمد اكفياني فإنكما كافياي وانصراني فإنكما ناصري يامولانا يا صاحب الزمان الغوث الغوث الغوث أدركنا أدركنا أدركنا الساعة الساعة الساعة العجل العجل العجل ياأرحم الراحمين وصلى الله على محمد وآهل بيته الطيبين الطاهرين..

----------


## سجينة الآهات

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
سبحان الله.. استغفر الله 
اللهم عجل لوليك الفرج

----------


## Hussain.T

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم
إلهي عظم البلاء وبرح الخفاء وانقطع الرجاء وضاقت الأرض ومنعت السماء وأنت المستعان وإليك المشتكى وعليك المعول في الشدة الرخاء اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد أولي الامر الذين فرضت علينا طاعتهم وعرفتنا بذلك منزلتهم ففرج عنا بحقهم فرجا عاجلا قريبا كلمح البصر يامحمد ياعلي يا علي يامحمد اكفياني فإنكما كافياي وانصراني فإنكما ناصري يامولانا يا صاحب الزمان الغوث الغوث الغوث أدركنا أدركنا أدركنا الساعة الساعة الساعة العجل العجل العجل ياأرحم الراحمين وصلى الله على محمد وآهل بيته الطيبين الطاهرين..

----------


## Hussain.T

*سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر*

*سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر* 

*سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر*

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم
إلهي عظم البلاء وبرح الخفاء وانقطع الرجاء وضاقت الأرض ومنعت السماء وأنت المستعان وإليك المشتكى وعليك المعول في الشدة الرخاء اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد أولي الامر الذين فرضت علينا طاعتهم وعرفتنا بذلك منزلتهم ففرج عنا بحقهم فرجا عاجلا قريبا كلمح البصر يامحمد ياعلي يا علي يامحمد اكفياني فإنكما كافياي وانصراني فإنكما ناصري يامولانا يا صاحب الزمان الغوث الغوث الغوث أدركنا أدركنا أدركنا الساعة الساعة الساعة العجل العجل العجل ياأرحم الراحمين وصلى الله على محمد وآهل بيته الطيبين الطاهرين..

----------


## حــــايــرة

*سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر**سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر 
*
*سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر*

*سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر 
*
*سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر 
*
*سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر*

*سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر 
*
*سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر 
*
*سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر*

*سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر 
*
*سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر 
*

----------


## جررريح الررروح

*سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر*

*سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر* 


*سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر*

----------


## جررريح الررروح

*سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر

**سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر 
*
*سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر 
*
*سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر*

*سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر 
*
*سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر 
**
*

----------


## عاشق الزهراء

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم
إلهي عظم البلاء وبرح الخفاء وانقطع الرجاء وضاقت الأرض ومنعت السماء وأنت المستعان وإليك المشتكى وعليك المعول في الشدة الرخاء اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد أولي الامر الذين فرضت علينا طاعتهم وعرفتنا بذلك منزلتهم ففرج عنا بحقهم فرجا عاجلا قريبا كلمح البصر يامحمد ياعلي يا علي يامحمد اكفياني فإنكما كافياي وانصراني فإنكما ناصري يامولانا يا صاحب الزمان الغوث الغوث الغوث أدركنا أدركنا أدركنا الساعة الساعة الساعة العجل العجل العجل ياأرحم الراحمين وصلى الله على محمد وآهل بيته الطيبين الطاهرين..

----------


## shosh

*سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر

**سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر 
*
*سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر 
*
*سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر*

*سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر 
*
*سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر 
*
*سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر*

*سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر 
*
*سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر 
*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

*سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر

**سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر 
*
*سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر*

----------


## Malamh Cute

سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر 

سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر 
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر

----------


## perfume

*سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر**سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر 
*
*سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر*

*سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر 
*
*سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر 
*
*سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر*

*سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر 
*
*سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر 
*
*سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر*

*سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر 
*
*سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر 
*

----------


## Hussain.T

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 
*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم*
*إلهي عظم البلاء وبرح الخفاء وانقطع الرجاء وضاقت الأرض ومنعت السماء وأنت المستعان وإليك المشتكى وعليك المعول في الشدة الرخاء اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد أولي الامر الذين فرضت علينا طاعتهم وعرفتنا بذلك منزلتهم ففرج عنا بحقهم فرجا عاجلا قريبا كلمح البصر يامحمد ياعلي يا علي يامحمد اكفياني فإنكما كافياي وانصراني فإنكما ناصري يامولانا يا صاحب الزمان الغوث الغوث الغوث أدركنا أدركنا أدركنا الساعة الساعة الساعة العجل العجل العجل ياأرحم الراحمين وصلى الله على محمد وآهل بيته الطيبين الطاهرين..*

----------


## Hussain.T

*سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر* 

*سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر* 

*سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر* 

*سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر*

----------


## كميل الفضلي

سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر 

سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر 
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر


سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر 

سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر 
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر

سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر 

سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر 
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر

----------


## Malamh Cute

سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر 

سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر 
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر 
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر

----------


## Malamh Cute

سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر 

سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر 
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم
إلهي عظم البلاء وبرح الخفاء وانقطع الرجاء وضاقت الأرض ومنعت السماء وأنت المستعان وإليك المشتكى وعليك المعول في الشدة الرخاء اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد أولي الامر الذين فرضت علينا طاعتهم وعرفتنا بذلك منزلتهم ففرج عنا بحقهم فرجا عاجلا قريبا كلمح البصر يامحمد ياعلي يا علي يامحمد اكفياني فإنكما كافياي وانصراني فإنكما ناصري يامولانا يا صاحب الزمان الغوث الغوث الغوث أدركنا أدركنا أدركنا الساعة الساعة الساعة العجل العجل العجل ياأرحم الراحمين وصلى الله على محمد وآهل بيته الطيبين الطاهرين..

----------


## جررريح الررروح

*سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر

سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر* 

*سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر*

----------


## khozam

بِسْمِ اللّهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ

‏﴿ اللّهُ لاَ إِلَهَ إِلاَّ هُوَ الْحَيُّ الْقَيُّومُ لاَ تَأْخُذُهُ سِنَةٌ وَلاَ نَوْمٌ لَّهُ مَا فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ وَمَا ‏فِي الأَرْضِ مَن ذَا الَّذِي يَشْفَعُ عِنْدَهُ إِلاَّ بِإِذْنِهِ يَعْلَمُ مَا بَيْنَ أَيْدِيهِمْ وَمَا خَلْفَهُمْ وَلاَ ‏يُحِيطُونَ بِشَيْءٍ مِّنْ عِلْمِهِ إِلاَّ بِمَا شَاء وَسِعَ كُرْسِيُّهُ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالأَرْضَ وَلاَ يَؤُودُهُ ‏حِفْظُهُمَا وَهُوَ الْعَلِيُّ الْعَظِيمُ ﴾‏
سبحان الله وحمد الله والله اكبر 
اللهم صلى على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم 

استغفروا ربي واتوب اليه ولا حول ولا قوه الا باالله العلي العظيم 
استغفروا ربي واتوب اليه ولا حول ولا قوه الا باالله العلي العظيم

----------


## عفاف الهدى

*سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر*

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

بِسْمِ اللّهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ

‏﴿ اللّهُ لاَ إِلَهَ إِلاَّ هُوَ الْحَيُّ الْقَيُّومُ لاَ تَأْخُذُهُ سِنَةٌ وَلاَ نَوْمٌ لَّهُ مَا فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ وَمَا ‏فِي الأَرْضِ مَن ذَا الَّذِي يَشْفَعُ عِنْدَهُ إِلاَّ بِإِذْنِهِ يَعْلَمُ مَا بَيْنَ أَيْدِيهِمْ وَمَا خَلْفَهُمْ وَلاَ ‏يُحِيطُونَ بِشَيْءٍ مِّنْ عِلْمِهِ إِلاَّ بِمَا شَاء وَسِعَ كُرْسِيُّهُ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالأَرْضَ وَلاَ يَؤُودُهُ ‏حِفْظُهُمَا وَهُوَ الْعَلِيُّ الْعَظِيمُ ﴾‏
سبحان الله وحمد الله والله اكبر 
اللهم صلى على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم 

استغفروا ربي واتوب اليه ولا حول ولا قوه الا باالله العلي العظيم 
استغفروا ربي واتوب اليه ولا حول ولا قوه الا باالله العلي العظيم

----------


## جررريح الررروح

بِسْمِ اللّهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ

‏﴿ اللّهُ لاَ إِلَهَ إِلاَّ هُوَ الْحَيُّ الْقَيُّومُ لاَ تَأْخُذُهُ سِنَةٌ وَلاَ نَوْمٌ لَّهُ مَا فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ وَمَا ‏فِي الأَرْضِ مَن ذَا الَّذِي يَشْفَعُ عِنْدَهُ إِلاَّ بِإِذْنِهِ يَعْلَمُ مَا بَيْنَ أَيْدِيهِمْ وَمَا خَلْفَهُمْ وَلاَ ‏يُحِيطُونَ بِشَيْءٍ مِّنْ عِلْمِهِ إِلاَّ بِمَا شَاء وَسِعَ كُرْسِيُّهُ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالأَرْضَ وَلاَ يَؤُودُهُ ‏حِفْظُهُمَا وَهُوَ الْعَلِيُّ الْعَظِيمُ ﴾‏
سبحان الله وحمد الله والله اكبر 
اللهم صلى على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم 

استغفروا ربي واتوب اليه ولا حول ولا قوه الا باالله العلي العظيم 
استغفروا ربي واتوب اليه ولا حول ولا قوه الا باالله العلي العظيم

----------


## حزن العمر

*سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر 
سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

*سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر*

----------


## Hussain.T

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 
*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم*
*إلهي عظم البلاء وبرح الخفاء وانقطع الرجاء وضاقت الأرض ومنعت السماء وأنت المستعان وإليك المشتكى وعليك المعول في الشدة الرخاء اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد أولي الامر الذين فرضت علينا طاعتهم وعرفتنا بذلك منزلتهم ففرج عنا بحقهم فرجا عاجلا قريبا كلمح البصر يامحمد ياعلي يا علي يامحمد اكفياني فإنكما كافياي وانصراني فإنكما ناصري يامولانا يا صاحب الزمان الغوث الغوث الغوث أدركنا أدركنا أدركنا الساعة الساعة الساعة العجل العجل العجل ياأرحم الراحمين وصلى الله على محمد وآهل بيته الطيبين الطاهرين..*

----------


## Hussain.T

*سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر*
*سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر*  
*سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر*  
*سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر*

----------


## fatemah

*سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر*

----------


## shosh

*سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر

**سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر 
*
*سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر 
*
*سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر*

*سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر 
*
*سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر 
*
*سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر*

*سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر 
*
*سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر*
التوقيع

----------


## Hussain.T

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 
*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم*
*إلهي عظم البلاء وبرح الخفاء وانقطع الرجاء وضاقت الأرض ومنعت السماء وأنت المستعان وإليك المشتكى وعليك المعول في الشدة الرخاء اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد أولي الامر الذين فرضت علينا طاعتهم وعرفتنا بذلك منزلتهم ففرج عنا بحقهم فرجا عاجلا قريبا كلمح البصر يامحمد ياعلي يا علي يامحمد اكفياني فإنكما كافياي وانصراني فإنكما ناصري يامولانا يا صاحب الزمان الغوث الغوث الغوث أدركنا أدركنا أدركنا الساعة الساعة الساعة العجل العجل العجل ياأرحم الراحمين وصلى الله على محمد وآهل بيته الطيبين الطاهرين..*

----------


## Hussain.T

*سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر* 


*سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر*

----------


## Malamh Cute

سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر 

سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر 
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر

----------


## عاشق العسكري

*سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر

**سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر 
**
*

----------


## عاشق الزهراء

بِسْمِ اللّهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ

‏﴿ اللّهُ لاَ إِلَهَ إِلاَّ هُوَ الْحَيُّ الْقَيُّومُ لاَ تَأْخُذُهُ سِنَةٌ وَلاَ نَوْمٌ لَّهُ مَا فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ وَمَا ‏فِي الأَرْضِ مَن ذَا الَّذِي يَشْفَعُ عِنْدَهُ إِلاَّ بِإِذْنِهِ يَعْلَمُ مَا بَيْنَ أَيْدِيهِمْ وَمَا خَلْفَهُمْ وَلاَ ‏يُحِيطُونَ بِشَيْءٍ مِّنْ عِلْمِهِ إِلاَّ بِمَا شَاء وَسِعَ كُرْسِيُّهُ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالأَرْضَ وَلاَ يَؤُودُهُ ‏حِفْظُهُمَا وَهُوَ الْعَلِيُّ الْعَظِيمُ ﴾‏
سبحان الله وحمد الله والله اكبر 
اللهم صلى على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم 

استغفروا ربي واتوب اليه ولا حول ولا قوه الا باالله العلي العظيم 
استغفروا ربي واتوب اليه ولا حول ولا قوه الا باالله العلي العظيم

----------


## عاشق العسكري

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 
*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم*
*إلهي عظم البلاء وبرح الخفاء وانقطع الرجاء وضاقت الأرض ومنعت السماء وأنت المستعان وإليك المشتكى وعليك المعول في الشدة الرخاء اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد أولي الامر الذين فرضت علينا طاعتهم وعرفتنا بذلك منزلتهم ففرج عنا بحقهم فرجا عاجلا قريبا كلمح البصر يامحمد ياعلي يا علي يامحمد اكفياني فإنكما كافياي وانصراني فإنكما ناصري يامولانا يا صاحب الزمان الغوث الغوث الغوث أدركنا أدركنا أدركنا الساعة الساعة الساعة العجل العجل العجل ياأرحم الراحمين وصلى الله على محمد وآهل بيته الطيبين الطاهرين..*

----------


## khozam

حسبي الله ربي 

سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر

ولله الحمد


والحمد لله رب العالمين




حسبي الله ربي 

سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر

ولله الحمد


والحمد لله رب العالمين




حسبي الله ربي 

سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر

ولله الحمد


والحمد لله رب العالمين




حسبي الله ربي 

سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر

ولله الحمد


والحمد لله رب العالمين

----------


## Hussain.T

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 
*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم*
*إلهي عظم البلاء وبرح الخفاء وانقطع الرجاء وضاقت الأرض ومنعت السماء وأنت المستعان وإليك المشتكى وعليك المعول في الشدة الرخاء اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد أولي الامر الذين فرضت علينا طاعتهم وعرفتنا بذلك منزلتهم ففرج عنا بحقهم فرجا عاجلا قريبا كلمح البصر يامحمد ياعلي يا علي يامحمد اكفياني فإنكما كافياي وانصراني فإنكما ناصري يامولانا يا صاحب الزمان الغوث الغوث الغوث أدركنا أدركنا أدركنا الساعة الساعة الساعة العجل العجل العجل ياأرحم الراحمين وصلى الله على محمد وآهل بيته الطيبين الطاهرين..*

----------


## Hussain.T

*سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر*

----------


## جررريح الررروح

*سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر*
*سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر*
*سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر*

----------


## khozam

حسبي الله ربي 

سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر

ولله الحمد


والحمد لله رب العالمين




حسبي الله ربي 

سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر

ولله الحمد


والحمد لله رب العالمين




حسبي الله ربي 

سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر

ولله الحمد


والحمد لله رب العالمين




حسبي الله ربي 

سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر

ولله الحمد


والحمد لله رب العالمين

----------


## ضوي ضوي

*بِسْمِ اللّهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ

‏﴿ اللّهُ لاَ إِلَهَ إِلاَّ هُوَ الْحَيُّ الْقَيُّومُ لاَ تَأْخُذُهُ سِنَةٌ وَلاَ نَوْمٌ لَّهُ مَا فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ وَمَا ‏فِي الأَرْضِ مَن ذَا الَّذِي يَشْفَعُ عِنْدَهُ إِلاَّ بِإِذْنِهِ يَعْلَمُ مَا بَيْنَ أَيْدِيهِمْ وَمَا خَلْفَهُمْ وَلاَ ‏يُحِيطُونَ بِشَيْءٍ مِّنْ عِلْمِهِ إِلاَّ بِمَا شَاء وَسِعَ كُرْسِيُّهُ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالأَرْضَ وَلاَ يَؤُودُهُ ‏حِفْظُهُمَا وَهُوَ الْعَلِيُّ الْعَظِيمُ ﴾‏
**سبحان الله وحمد الله والله اكبر 
اللهم صلى على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم* 

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 
*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم
إلهي عظم البلاء وبرح الخفاء وانقطع الرجاء وضاقت الأرض ومنعت السماء وأنت المستعان وإليك المشتكى وعليك المعول في الشدة الرخاء اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد أولي الامر الذين فرضت علينا طاعتهم وعرفتنا بذلك منزلتهم ففرج عنا بحقهم فرجا عاجلا قريبا كلمح البصر يامحمد ياعلي يا علي يامحمد اكفياني فإنكما كافياي وانصراني فإنكما ناصري يامولانا يا صاحب الزمان الغوث الغوث الغوث أدركنا أدركنا أدركنا الساعة الساعة الساعة العجل العجل العجل ياأرحم الراحمين وصلى الله على محمد وآهل بيته الطيبين الطاهرين..*

----------


## كميل الفضلي

*سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر*
*سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر*
*سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر*
*سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر*
*سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر*
*سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبرسبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر
سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر
سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر*

----------


## Malamh Cute

سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر 

سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر 
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر

----------


## جررريح الررروح

سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر

----------


## عاشق الزهراء

سبحان الله وحمد الله والله اكبر 
اللهم صلى على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم 

استغفروا ربي واتوب اليه ولا حول ولا قوه الا باالله العلي العظيم 
استغفروا ربي واتوب اليه ولا حول ولا قوه الا باالله العلي العظيم

----------


## Malamh Cute

سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر 
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر

----------


## إشراق

سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد لله ولاإله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد لله ولاإله إلا الله والله أكبر

----------


## Malamh Cute

سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر 
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد
اللهم آتنا في الدنيا حسنه وفي ألاخرة حسنه وقنا عذاب النار*

----------


## khozam

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم
إلهي عظم البلاء وبرح الخفاء وانقطع الرجاء وضاقت الأرض ومنعت السماء وأنت المستعان وإليك المشتكى وعليك المعول في الشدة الرخاء اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد أولي الامر الذين فرضت علينا طاعتهم وعرفتنا بذلك منزلتهم ففرج عنا بحقهم فرجا عاجلا قريبا كلمح البصر يامحمد ياعلي يا علي يامحمد اكفياني فإنكما كافياي وانصراني فإنكما ناصري يامولانا يا صاحب الزمان الغوث الغوث الغوث أدركنا أدركنا أدركنا الساعة الساعة الساعة العجل العجل العجل ياأرحم الراحمين وصلى الله على محمد وآهل بيته الطيبين الطاهرين..

سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر 
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر

----------


## Malamh Cute

سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر 
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر

----------


## كميل الفضلي

سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر 
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر



سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر 
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر




سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر 
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر

----------


## Malamh Cute

سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر

----------


## إشراق

سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر

----------


## جررريح الررروح

سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر

----------


## عفاف الهدى

سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر 
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر

----------


## نور الشمس

سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر

----------


## جررريح الررروح

سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر
سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر
سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر

----------


## اسير الهوى

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم
إلهي عظم البلاء وبرح الخفاء وانقطع الرجاء وضاقت الأرض ومنعت السماء وأنت المستعان وإليك المشتكى وعليك المعول في الشدة الرخاء اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد أولي الامر الذين فرضت علينا طاعتهم وعرفتنا بذلك منزلتهم ففرج عنا بحقهم فرجا عاجلا قريبا كلمح البصر يامحمد ياعلي يا علي يامحمد اكفياني فإنكما كافياي وانصراني فإنكما ناصري يامولانا يا صاحب الزمان الغوث الغوث الغوث أدركنا أدركنا أدركنا الساعة الساعة الساعة العجل العجل العجل ياأرحم الراحمين وصلى الله على محمد وآهل بيته الطيبين الطاهرين..


سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر 
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر

----------


## Malamh Cute

سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر 
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر

----------


## Malamh Cute

سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر

----------


## رعد الليل

ما شاء الله لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم

----------


## سارق الصمت2

سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان

----------


## عاشق الزهراء

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم
إلهي عظم البلاء وبرح الخفاء وانقطع الرجاء وضاقت الأرض ومنعت السماء وأنت المستعان وإليك المشتكى وعليك المعول في الشدة الرخاء اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد أولي الامر الذين فرضت علينا طاعتهم وعرفتنا بذلك منزلتهم ففرج عنا بحقهم فرجا عاجلا قريبا كلمح البصر يامحمد ياعلي يا علي يامحمد اكفياني فإنكما كافياي وانصراني فإنكما ناصري يامولانا يا صاحب الزمان الغوث الغوث الغوث أدركنا أدركنا أدركنا الساعة الساعة الساعة العجل العجل العجل ياأرحم الراحمين وصلى الله على محمد وآهل بيته الطيبين الطاهرين..


سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر 
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر

----------


## Malamh Cute

سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر 
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر

----------


## Hussain.T

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم
إلهي عظم البلاء وبرح الخفاء وانقطع الرجاء وضاقت الأرض ومنعت السماء وأنت المستعان وإليك المشتكى وعليك المعول في الشدة الرخاء اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد أولي الامر الذين فرضت علينا طاعتهم وعرفتنا بذلك منزلتهم ففرج عنا بحقهم فرجا عاجلا قريبا كلمح البصر يامحمد ياعلي يا علي يامحمد اكفياني فإنكما كافياي وانصراني فإنكما ناصري يامولانا يا صاحب الزمان الغوث الغوث الغوث أدركنا أدركنا أدركنا الساعة الساعة الساعة العجل العجل العجل ياأرحم الراحمين وصلى الله على محمد وآهل بيته الطيبين الطاهرين..

----------


## Hussain.T

سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر 
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر

----------


## إشراق

سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر

----------


## عفاف الهدى

سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر 
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر

----------


## ام الحلوين

*سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر 
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبرسبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر*

----------


## عاشق الزهراء

سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر 
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر

----------


## Malamh Cute

سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر

----------


## إشراق

سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر

----------


## عاشق الزهراء

سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر 
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر

----------


## الـمـشـاكـسـه

*سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
**سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
**سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر*
*سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
**سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
**سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر*
*سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
**سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
**سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر*

----------


## Hussain.T

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم
إلهي عظم البلاء وبرح الخفاء وانقطع الرجاء وضاقت الأرض ومنعت السماء وأنت المستعان وإليك المشتكى وعليك المعول في الشدة الرخاء اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد أولي الامر الذين فرضت علينا طاعتهم وعرفتنا بذلك منزلتهم ففرج عنا بحقهم فرجا عاجلا قريبا كلمح البصر يامحمد ياعلي يا علي يامحمد اكفياني فإنكما كافياي وانصراني فإنكما ناصري يامولانا يا صاحب الزمان الغوث الغوث الغوث أدركنا أدركنا أدركنا الساعة الساعة الساعة العجل العجل العجل ياأرحم الراحمين وصلى الله على محمد وآهل بيته الطيبين الطاهرين..

----------


## Hussain.T

سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر 
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر

----------


## Malamh Cute

سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر

----------


## جررريح الررروح

*سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
**سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
**
*

----------


## نورس مكة

اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد
اللهم آتنا في الدنيا حسنه وفي ألاخرة حسنه وقنا عذاب النار

استغفر الله ربي واتوب إليه 
استغفر الله ربي واتوب إليه 
استغفر الله ربي واتوب إليه 
استغفر الله ربي واتوب إليه 
استغفر الله ربي واتوب إليه 
استغفر الله ربي واتوب إليه 
استغفر الله ربي واتوب إليه ر
استغفر الله ربي واتوب إليه 
استغفر الله ربي واتوب إليه 
استغفر الله ربي واتوب إليه 
استغفر الله ربي واتوب إليه 
استغفر الله ربي واتوب إليه 
استغفر الله ربي واتوب إليه 
استغفر الله ربي واتوب إليه 
استغفر الله ربي واتوب إليه 
استغفر الله ربي واتوب إليه 
استغفر الله ربي واتوب إليه 
استغفر الله ربي واتوب إليه 
استغفر الله ربي واتوب إليه 
استغفر الله ربي واتوب إليه 
استغفر الله ربي واتوب إليه 
استغفر الله ربي واتوب إليه 
استغفر الله ربي واتوب إليه 
استغفر الله ربي واتوب إليه 
استغفر الله ربي واتوب إليه 
استغفر الله ربي واتوب إليه 
استغفر الله ربي واتوب إليه 
استغفر الله ربي واتوب إليه 
استغفر الله ربي واتوب إليه

----------


## khozam

سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر

----------


## عاشق الزهراء

اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد
اللهم آتنا في الدنيا حسنه وفي ألاخرة حسنه وقنا عذاب النار

استغفر الله ربي واتوب إليه 
استغفر الله ربي واتوب إليه 
استغفر الله ربي واتوب إليه 
استغفر الله ربي واتوب إليه 
استغفر الله ربي واتوب إليه 
استغفر الله ربي واتوب إليه 
استغفر الله ربي واتوب إليه ر
استغفر الله ربي واتوب إليه 
استغفر الله ربي واتوب إليه 
استغفر الله ربي واتوب إليه 
استغفر الله ربي واتوب إليه 
استغفر الله ربي واتوب إليه 
استغفر الله ربي واتوب إليه 
استغفر الله ربي واتوب إليه 
استغفر الله ربي واتوب إليه 
استغفر الله ربي واتوب إليه 
استغفر الله ربي واتوب إليه 
استغفر الله ربي واتوب إليه 
استغفر الله ربي واتوب إليه 
استغفر الله ربي واتوب إليه 
استغفر الله ربي واتوب إليه 
استغفر الله ربي واتوب إليه 
استغفر الله ربي واتوب إليه 
استغفر الله ربي واتوب إليه 
استغفر الله ربي واتوب إليه 
استغفر الله ربي واتوب إليه 
استغفر الله ربي واتوب إليه 
استغفر الله ربي واتوب إليه 
استغفر الله ربي واتوب إليه

----------


## Malamh Cute

سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر

----------


## ازهار

سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر

----------


## كميل الفضلي

سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم...*
*لا اله الا الله الجليل الجبارلا اله الا الله الواحد القهار لا اله الا الله العزيز الغفار لا اله الا الله الكريم الستار لا اله الا الله الكبير المتعال لا اله الا الله وحده لا شريك له الها واحد ربا وشاهدا احدا صمد ونحن له مسلمون لا اله الا الله وحده لا شريك له الها واحد ربا وشاهدا احدا صمد ونحن له قانتون لا اله الا الله وحده لا شريك له الها واحد ربا وشاهدا احدا صمد ونحن له صابرون لا اله الا الله محمد رسول الله علي ولي الله اللهم اليك وجهت وجهي واليك فوضت امري وعليك توكلت يا ارحم الراحمين ..
**
*

----------


## khozam

سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر

سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر

----------


## جررريح الررروح

سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر

----------


## عفاف الهدى

سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر

----------


## كميل الفضلي

سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر

سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر

سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر


سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر

----------


## khozam

سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر


سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر

----------


## Malamh Cute

سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد.*

*سبحان الله والحمدلله والله اكبر ..*

*سبحان الله العلي العظيم...*

----------


## Malamh Cute

سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر

----------


## جررريح الررروح

سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر

----------


## إشراق

سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر

----------


## عفاف الهدى

*سبحان الله والحمدلله والله اكبر ..*

----------


## خادمة المهدي

سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا إله الا الله والله واكبر

ولله الحمد

----------


## Malamh Cute

سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر

----------


## جنة الحسين

سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر

----------


## شذى الزهراء

اللهم صلّ على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم والعن أعدائهم 

--* يا عَزيزُ يا غَفّارُ اغْفِرْ لي ذُنُوبي وَذُنُوبَ جَميعِ المؤمِنينَ وَالْمُؤمِناتِ* 
*فَاِنَّهُ لا يَغْفِرُ الذُّنُوبَ إلاّ اَنْتَ --*

----------


## جررريح الررروح

*سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
**سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
**سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر*

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

*اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد.

سبحان الله والحمدلله والله اكبر ..*

*سبحان الله العلي العظيم...*

----------


## جنة الحسين

*سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر*

----------


## Malamh Cute

سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر

----------


## عفاف الهدى

سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر

----------


## كميل الفضلي

سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر

----------


## عفاف الهدى

سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر

----------


## خادمة المهدي

سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر

----------


## Hussain.T

سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر

----------


## Malamh Cute

سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر

----------


## جررريح الررروح

سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر

----------


## Hussain.T

سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر

سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر

----------


## جنة الحسين

سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر

----------


## كميل الفضلي

*سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر*
*سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر*

----------


## عاشق الزهراء

*سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
*
*سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر*
*سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
**سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

سبحان الله 

والحمد لله

ولا اله الا الله

والله اكبر

----------


## جررريح الررروح

*سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
**
**سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر*

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر

----------


## khozam

سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر

سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر

----------


## كميل الفضلي

سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر

----------


## خادمة المهدي

سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله والله اكبرسبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر

سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر

سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر

سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر


سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر

----------


## شفايف وردية

سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر

----------


## عفاف الهدى

سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر

----------


## Hussain.T

سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر

----------


## لحظة خجل

اني سبحت 500 مرة
وان شاء الله انحطم الرقم القياسي

مع خالص تحياتي لكم ومع تمناياتي بالفوز لك يا احلى شبكة

----------


## عفاف الهدى

سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر

----------


## وردة المستقبل

اللهم إني اسألك بأنك انت الله لا إله الا انت الواحدالاحد , الصمد الذي لم يلد ولم يولد ولم يكن له كفواً احد 

لا اله الا انت ظلمت نفسي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب الا انت

----------


## جنة الحسين

سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله والله اكبر

----------


## لحن الخلود

سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد*

*سبحان الله والحمدلله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبـر ..*

*أستغفر الله ربي العلي العظيم  وأتوب إليه..*

----------


## الفراشه الحائرة

سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
رب السموات السبع ورب الاراضين السبع
انت الواحد الاحد الفرد الصمد لم يلد ولم يولد
ياغفار الذنوب يا كاشف الكروب اغفر لي وسهل امري 




واجعلني من الذاكرين لك الشاكرين
والى جميع المؤمنين والمؤمنات اجمعين

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر

----------


## LUCKY

سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر




سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر

----------


## كميل الفضلي

سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر




سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر

----------


## الفراش الفاطمي

سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر

----------


## عفاف الهدى

سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر

----------


## ..)(ونة حزن)(..

سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر

----------


## Hussain.T

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم
إلهي عظم البلاء وبرح الخفاء وانقطع الرجاء وضاقت الأرض ومنعت السماء وأنت المستعان وإليك المشتكى وعليك المعول في الشدة والرخاء اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد أولي الامر الذين فرضت علينا طاعتهم وعرفتنا بذلك منزلتهم ففرج عنا بحقهم فرجا عاجلا قريبا كلمح البصر يامحمد ياعلي يا علي يامحمد اكفياني فإنكما كافياي وانصراني فإنكما ناصري يامولانا يا صاحب الزمان الغوث الغوث الغوث أدركنا أدركنا أدركنا الساعة الساعة الساعة العجل العجل العجل ياأرحم الراحمين وصلى الله على محمد وآهل بيته الطيبين الطاهرين..

----------


## Hussain.T

*سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر*
*سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر* 
*سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر

----------


## الفراش الفاطمي

سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر 
سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر  
سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر 
سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر 
سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر 
سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر

----------


## صمت السنين

سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر




سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر

----------


## عاشق الصادق

سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر

----------


## الـمـشـاكـسـه

سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد 
سبحان الله وبحمده , سبحان الله العلي العظيم..*

*سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضا نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته*

----------


## لحن الخلود

سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر

سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر

----------


## الفارسه الحسناء

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد
سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا أله ألا الله والله أكبر
أستغفر الله ربي وأتوب أليه

----------


## عفاف الهدى

سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر

----------


## جررريح الررروح

سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر

----------


## كميل الفضلي

*سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
**سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
**سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر*

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

*سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
**سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
**سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر*

----------


## Malamh Cute

*سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
**سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
**سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر*

----------


## خادمة المهدي

*سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر**
**سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
**سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر*
*
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر*
*سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر*
*سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر**
**سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
**سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر*
*
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر*
*سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر**
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر*

----------


## Sweet Magic

*سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
**سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
**سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمدالطيبين الطاهرين*

*لاحول ولاقوه الا باله العلي العظيم*

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم..*

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

*سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
**سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
**سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر*

----------


## MOONY

سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر

----------


## samaweya

سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر

----------


## كميل الفضلي

سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر


سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر

----------


## Malamh Cute

*سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر*
*سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر*
*سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر*
*سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر*
*سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر*

----------


## Sweet Magic

*سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
**سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر*
*سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر*

----------


## أسير الحرمان

*سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
**سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
**سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر*
*سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
**سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
**سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر*

----------


## ..)(ونة حزن)(..

سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اللهم إني اسألك بأنك انت الله لا إله الا انت الواحدالاحد , الصمد الذي لم يلد ولم يولد ولم يكن له كفواً احد ..

*
*اللهم اغفر لي ولوالدي وللمؤمنين والمؤمنات الاحياء منهم والاموات..*

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر

----------


## جررريح الررروح

سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر

----------


## ..)(ونة حزن)(..

سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر

----------


## أسير الحرمان

سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبرسبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر

سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبرسبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر

----------


## Malamh Cute

*سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

*اللهم إني اسألك بأنك انت الله لا إله الا انت الواحدالاحد , الصمد الذي لم يلد ولم يولد ولم يكن له كفواً احد ..

*
*اللهم اغفر لي ولوالدي وللمؤمنين والمؤمنات الاحياء منهم والاموات..*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر

----------


## البرق اللامع

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد
سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا إله الا الله وألله أكبر

----------


## أسير الحرمان

سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبرسبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبرسبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر

----------


## كميل الفضلي

سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر

سبحانك لا إله الا أنت اني كنت من الظالمين..*

*رب اغفر لي ولوالدي وارحمهما كما ربياني صغيراا..*

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر

----------


## عفاف الهدى

سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر

----------


## أسير الحرمان

*سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبرسبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر

*

----------


## جررريح الررروح

سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر 
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر

----------


## ..)(ونة حزن)(..

*سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر*

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبرسبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر

----------


## بريق الذكرى

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد الطيبين الطاهرين وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم 
سبحان الله والحمد لله ولاإله إلا الله والله أكبر 
سبحان الله والحمد لله ولآإله إلا الله والله اكبر 
سبحان الله والحمد لله ولاإله إلا الله والله اكبر

----------


## أسير الحرمان

*
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبرسبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر*

----------


## لحن الخلود

سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبرسبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر

----------


## آهات زينب

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 
*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد الطيبين الطاهرين وعجل فرجهم يارب العالمين*
*سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا إله إلا الله*
*والله أكبر*
*لاحول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم*

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبرسبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر

----------


## محبة البضعه

سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبرسبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر

----------


## ..)(ونة حزن)(..

*سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر 
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

*سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبرسبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر*

----------


## Malamh Cute

سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبرسبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر

----------


## أسير الحرمان

*سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبرسبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر


*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر

----------


## شذى الزهراء

استغفر الله ربي و اتوب اليه 
اللهم صلى على محمد و ال محمد

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبرسبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر

----------


## Malamh Cute

*سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبرسبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
*

----------


## حــــايــرة

سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبرسبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر

----------


## كميل الفضلي

*سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
**سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
**سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
*

----------


## ..)(ونة حزن)(..

سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبرسبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر

----------


## أسير الحرمان

*سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبرسبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر



*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر

----------


## كميل الفضلي

*سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر*


*سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر*




*سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر*




*سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر*

----------


## Sweet Magic

*سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر*

*سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر*

*سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر*

*سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر*

----------


## جررريح الررروح

سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر

----------


## كميل الفضلي

*سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر*




*سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر*

----------


## Sweet Magic

*سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر




**سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر*

----------


## الفارسه الحسناء

سبحان الله
والحمد لله
ولا اله الا الله
والله أكبر

أستغفر الله ربي وأتوب أليه

----------


## عفاف الهدى

سبحان الله

 

والحمد لله


ولا اله الا الله


والله أكبر

----------


## شفايف وردية

سبحان الله
والحمد لله
ولا اله الا الله
والله أكبر

----------


## كميل الفضلي

سبحان الله



والحمد لله


ولا اله الا الله


والله أكبر

----------


## Sweet Magic

*سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر**سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
**سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر* *سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر*

----------


## جررريح الررروح

سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

*سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر**سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
**سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر* *سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر*

----------


## أميرة باحساسي

سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبرسبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر

----------


## كميل الفضلي

سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
*سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر*

----------


## نور حياتي

*استغفر الله ربي و اتوب اليه 
اللهم صلى على محمد و ال محمد* 



*استغفر الله ربي و اتوب اليه 
اللهم صلى على محمد و ال محمد* 



*استغفر الله ربي و اتوب اليه 
اللهم صلى على محمد و ال محمد*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر

----------


## Sweet Magic

سبحان الله



والحمد لله


ولا اله الا الله


والله أكبر

----------


## صمت السنين

*سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر**سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
**سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر* *سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر*

----------


## أسير الحرمان

سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
*سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر*

----------


## Hussain.T

سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر

----------


## كميل الفضلي

سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر

----------


## الفراشه الحائرة

*سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر*
*سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر*
*سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر*

*سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر*
*سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر*
*سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر*

----------


## غرام العاشقين

*سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر

سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر

*

----------


## أسير الحرمان

سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
        سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
        سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر

سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر

----------


## كميل الفضلي

سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر

سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر


سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر

----------


## أسير الحرمان

سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر

سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر

----------


## Hussain.T

سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر

----------


## كميل الفضلي

*سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر

*

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر

----------


## آهات زينب

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد الطيبين الطاهريــــــــن

سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر 

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله العلي العظيــــــم

سبحانك يا لاإله إلا أنت إني كنت من الظالميـــــــــــــن ,,,

----------


## حــــــــــلا

*سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر*

*سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر*

----------


## غرام العاشقين

سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر* 
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر*

----------


## Hussain.T

*سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر*

*سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر*
*سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر*
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
*سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر*



*سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر*

----------


## أسير الحرمان

سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر

سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر

----------


## Malamh Cute

سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر

----------


## عفاف الهدى

سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر

----------


## MOONY

اللهم إني اسألك بأنك انت الله لا إله الا انت الواحدالاحد , الصمد الذي لم يلد ولم يولد ولم يكن له كفواً احد 

لا اله الا انت ظلمت نفسي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب الا انت

----------


## كميل الفضلي

سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر

----------


## Sweet Magic

سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر

سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر

----------


## صمت السنين

سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر

سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر

سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر

----------


## عنيده

سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر

----------


## كميل الفضلي

سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر

----------


## اسير الهوى

سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر

سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر

----------


## Malamh Cute

سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر

سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر

----------


## Hussain.T

سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر

----------


## عنيده

سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر

سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر

----------


## ..)(ونة حزن)(..

سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر

----------


## جررريح الررروح

سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر

----------


## Malamh Cute

سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر

سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر

----------


## أسير الحرمان

سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر

سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر

----------


## MOONY

سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر

سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر

----------


## كميل الفضلي

سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر

سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

*سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر

سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر*

----------


## جررريح الررروح

سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر

----------


## فرح

سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر

سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر

----------


## كميل الفضلي

*سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
**سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر

**سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
**سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر*

----------


## Malamh Cute

*سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر

سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر*

----------


## khozam

سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر

----------


## عنيده

سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر

----------


## أسير الحرمان

سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر

سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر

----------


## بنت البلوش

سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر

سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر

----------


## Malamh Cute

*سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر

سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر*

----------


## صمت السنين

سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر

سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر

----------


## كميل الفضلي

سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر

سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر

----------


## محبة البضعه

_سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
_

----------


## Malamh Cute

سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر

سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر

----------


## كميل الفضلي

سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر

سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر

----------


## أسير الحرمان

سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر

سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر

----------


## Malamh Cute

سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر

سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر

----------


## Sweet Magic

سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر

سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر

سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر

----------


## بعدني ......

سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر 

سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر 

سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر 

سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر

----------


## Malamh Cute

سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر

سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر

----------


## بريق الذكرى

*اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم*
*سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر

سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر*

----------


## وردة البستان

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

اللهم صلِ على محمد واّ لِ محمد

سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر ولله الحمد

والحمد لله رب العالمين

----------


## MOONY

سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر

سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر

----------


## كميل الفضلي

*سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر

**سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر*

----------


## جررريح الررروح

سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر

سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر

----------


## أسير الحرمان

سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر

سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر

سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر

----------


## إبتسام السهم

سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر

----------


## كميل الفضلي

سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر

سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر

----------


## جررريح الررروح

سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر

----------


## بنت البلوش

*سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر*

----------


## أسير الحرمان

سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر

سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر

----------


## Malamh Cute

سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر

سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر

----------


## الـمـشـاكـسـه

سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر

سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر






سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر

سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر

----------


## أحزان الأمس

سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر
 سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر
 سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر
 سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر
 سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر
 سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر

----------


## جررريح الررروح

سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر

سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر

----------


## كميل الفضلي

*سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر

**سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
*

----------


## أسير الحرمان

سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر

سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر

----------


## إشراق

سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر

سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر

----------


## Malamh Cute

سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر

سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر

----------


## لحن الخلود

سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر

سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد..*
*سبحان الله العظيم وبحمده ولاحول ولاقوة الابالله ...*
*استغفر الله ربي واتوب اليه ..*

----------


## جررريح الررروح

سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر

----------


## خادمة المهدي

سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر

----------


## محبة البضعه

سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر

سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر

----------


## أسير الحرمان

سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر

سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر

----------


## عنيده

*سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر

**سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
*

----------


## Sweet Magic

*سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
**سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر*

----------


## Malamh Cute

سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر

سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر

----------


## شذى الزهراء

اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد.
استغفر الله ربي و اتوب اليه 
رب اتنا في الدنيا حسنه وفي الاخرة حسنه وقنا عذاب النار.

----------


## بنت البلوش

سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر

سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر

----------


## جررريح الررروح

سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر

----------


## Sweet Magic

*اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد 


سبحان الله وبحمده* 

*سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته*

----------


## الى متى

سبحان الله والحمد لله والله اكبر ولله الحمد
سبحانك يالا إله إلا انت اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## لحن الخلود

سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر

سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر

----------


## زهرة الصباح

سبحان الله والحمد لله والله اكبر ولله الحمد
سبحانك يالا إله إلا انت اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## Malamh Cute

سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر

سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر

----------


## الـمـشـاكـسـه

سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر

سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر

----------


## فهد البدري

*

اللهم صلي على من سميته ذاكرا حبيبا ومذكرا محمدا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم
اللهم صلي على من سميته احمدا ومحمدا وسيدا محمد رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم
اللهم صلي على من سميته صابرا نبيا ومراقبا محمد رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم
اللهم صلي على من سميته غالبا ورحيما وحليما محمد رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم
اللهم صلي على من سميته عدلا جوادا ومزملا محمد رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم
اللهم صلي على من سميته قاسما مهديا وهاديا محمد رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم
اللهم صلي على من سميته شكور وحريصا محمد رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم
اللهم صلي على من سميته قائما حفيا وعبد الله محمد رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم
اللهم صلي على من سميته شاهدا بصيرا ومهديا محمد رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم
اللهم صلي على من سميته باهيا نورا ومكبا محمد رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم
اللهم صلي على من سميته شاكرا ووليا ونذيرا محمد رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم
اللهم صلي على من سميته طاهرا صفيا ومختارا محمد رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم
اللهم صلي على من سميته برهانا صحيحا وشريفا محمد رسول صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم
اللهم صلي على من سميته مسلما رءوفا رحيما محمد رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلماللهم صلي على من سميته مؤمنا حليما محمد رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم
اللهم صلي على من سميته مصباحا آمرا وناهيا محمد رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلمالطيبين الطاهريننسألكم الدعاء

*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر

----------


## شذى الزهراء

سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر 
لاحول ولاقوة الا بالله..

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر

سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر

----------


## جررريح الررروح

سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر

----------


## كميل الفضلي

*سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
*

----------


## خادمة المهدي

سبحان الله والحمد لله والله اكبر ولله الحمد
سبحانك يالا إله إلا انت اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## شذى الزهراء

اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد
اللهم آتنا في الدنيا حسنه وفي ألاخرة حسنه وقنا عذاب النار

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

سبحان الله والحمد لله والله اكبر ولله الحمد
سبحانك يالا إله إلا انت اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## خادمة المهدي

سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر

----------


## جررريح الررروح

سبحان الله والحمد لله والله اكبر ولله الحمد

----------


## صمت السنين

سبحان الله والحمد لله والله اكبر ولله الحمد

----------


## ريحانة الحسين

سبحان الله والحمد لله والله اكبر ولله الحمد

----------


## شذى الزهراء

اللهم صلّ على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم والعن أعدائهم 

--* يا عَزيزُ يا غَفّارُ اغْفِرْ لي ذُنُوبي وَذُنُوبَ جَميعِ المؤمِنينَ وَالْمُؤمِناتِ* 
*فَاِنَّهُ لا يَغْفِرُ الذُّنُوبَ إلاّ اَنْتَ --*

سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده.

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

اللهم صلّ على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم والعن أعدائهم 

--* يا عَزيزُ يا غَفّارُ اغْفِرْ لي ذُنُوبي وَذُنُوبَ جَميعِ المؤمِنينَ وَالْمُؤمِناتِ* 
*فَاِنَّهُ لا يَغْفِرُ الذُّنُوبَ إلاّ اَنْتَ --*

سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده.

----------


## همسات وله

سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده

----------


## عفاف الهدى

سبحان الله والحمد لله والله اكبر ولله الحمد

سبحان الله والحمد لله والله اكبر ولله الحمد

----------


## fatemah

اللهم صلّ على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم والعن أعدائهم 

--* يا عَزيزُ يا غَفّارُ اغْفِرْ لي ذُنُوبي وَذُنُوبَ جَميعِ المؤمِنينَ وَالْمُؤمِناتِ* 
*فَاِنَّهُ لا يَغْفِرُ الذُّنُوبَ إلاّ اَنْتَ --*

سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده.

----------


## MOONY

سبحان الله والحمد لله والله اكبر وسبحان الله والحمد لله والله اكبر ولله الحمدلله الحمد
سبحان الله والحمد لله والله اكبر ولله الحمد

----------


## جنة الحسين

سبحان الله والحمد لله والله اكبر ولله الحمد

----------


## شذى الزهراء

اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم واهلك عدوهم..

استغفر الله العلي العظيم واتوب اليه..

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين.

----------


## Sweet Magic

*اللهم صلّ على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم والعن أعدائهم 

-- يا عَزيزُ يا غَفّارُ اغْفِرْ لي ذُنُوبي وَذُنُوبَ جَميعِ المؤمِنينَ وَالْمُؤمِناتِ 
فَاِنَّهُ لا يَغْفِرُ الذُّنُوبَ إلاّ اَنْتَ --

سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده.*

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

*اللهم صلّ على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم والعن أعدائهم 

-- يا عَزيزُ يا غَفّارُ اغْفِرْ لي ذُنُوبي وَذُنُوبَ جَميعِ المؤمِنينَ وَالْمُؤمِناتِ 
فَاِنَّهُ لا يَغْفِرُ الذُّنُوبَ إلاّ اَنْتَ --

سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده.*

----------


## شفايف وردية

سبحان الله والحمد لله والله اكبر ولله الحمد

----------


## fatemah

اللهم صلّ على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم والعن أعدائهم 

--* يا عَزيزُ يا غَفّارُ اغْفِرْ لي ذُنُوبي وَذُنُوبَ جَميعِ المؤمِنينَ وَالْمُؤمِناتِ* 
*فَاِنَّهُ لا يَغْفِرُ الذُّنُوبَ إلاّ اَنْتَ --*

سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده.

----------


## صمت السنين

اللهم صلّ على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم والعن أعدائهم 

--* يا عَزيزُ يا غَفّارُ اغْفِرْ لي ذُنُوبي وَذُنُوبَ جَميعِ المؤمِنينَ وَالْمُؤمِناتِ* 
*فَاِنَّهُ لا يَغْفِرُ الذُّنُوبَ إلاّ اَنْتَ --*

سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده

----------


## صمت السنين

اللهم صلّ على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم والعن أعدائهم 

--* يا عَزيزُ يا غَفّارُ اغْفِرْ لي ذُنُوبي وَذُنُوبَ جَميعِ المؤمِنينَ وَالْمُؤمِناتِ* 
*فَاِنَّهُ لا يَغْفِرُ الذُّنُوبَ إلاّ اَنْتَ --*

سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده.

----------


## كميل الفضلي

*اللهم صلّ على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم والعن أعدائهم 

-- يا عَزيزُ يا غَفّارُ اغْفِرْ لي ذُنُوبي وَذُنُوبَ جَميعِ المؤمِنينَ وَالْمُؤمِناتِ 
فَاِنَّهُ لا يَغْفِرُ الذُّنُوبَ إلاّ اَنْتَ --

سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده.*

----------


## فهد البدري

اللهم صلّ على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم والعن أعدائهم 
اللهم صلّ على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم والعن أعدائهم 
اللهم صلّ على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم والعن أعدائهم 
اللهم صلّ على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم والعن أعدائهم 
اللهم صلّ على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم والعن أعدائهم 
اللهم صلّ على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم والعن أعدائهم 
اللهم صلّ على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم والعن أعدائهم 
اللهم صلّ على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم والعن أعدائهم 
اللهم صلّ على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم والعن أعدائهم 
اللهم صلّ على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم والعن أعدائهم 
اللهم صلّ على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم والعن أعدائهم 
اللهم صلّ على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم والعن أعدائهم 
اللهم صلّ على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم والعن أعدائهم

----------


## Sweet Magic

*اللهم صلّ على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم والعن أعدائهم 

-- يا عَزيزُ يا غَفّارُ اغْفِرْ لي ذُنُوبي وَذُنُوبَ جَميعِ المؤمِنينَ وَالْمُؤمِناتِ 
فَاِنَّهُ لا يَغْفِرُ الذُّنُوبَ إلاّ اَنْتَ --

سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

اللهم صلّ على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم والعن أعدائهم 

-- يا عَزيزُ يا غَفّارُ اغْفِرْ لي ذُنُوبي وَذُنُوبَ جَميعِ المؤمِنينَ وَالْمُؤمِناتِ 
فَاِنَّهُ لا يَغْفِرُ الذُّنُوبَ إلاّ اَنْتَ --

سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

اللهم صلّ على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم والعن أعدائهم 

-- يا عَزيزُ يا غَفّارُ اغْفِرْ لي ذُنُوبي وَذُنُوبَ جَميعِ المؤمِنينَ وَالْمُؤمِناتِ 
فَاِنَّهُ لا يَغْفِرُ الذُّنُوبَ إلاّ اَنْتَ --

سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده

----------


## Malamh Cute

اللهم صلّ على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم والعن أعدائهم  
-- يا عَزيزُ يا غَفّارُ اغْفِرْ لي ذُنُوبي وَذُنُوبَ جَميعِ المؤمِنينَ وَالْمُؤمِناتِ 
فَاِنَّهُ لا يَغْفِرُ الذُّنُوبَ إلاّ اَنْتَ -- 
سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده
سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده. 

سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده.

----------


## ســحرالقوافي

اللهم صلّ على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم والعن أعدائهم 

--* يا عَزيزُ يا غَفّارُ اغْفِرْ لي ذُنُوبي وَذُنُوبَ جَميعِ المؤمِنينَ وَالْمُؤمِناتِ* 
*فَاِنَّهُ لا يَغْفِرُ الذُّنُوبَ إلاّ اَنْتَ --*

سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده

----------


## أسير الحرمان

*اللهم صلّ على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم والعن أعدائهم 

-- يا عَزيزُ يا غَفّارُ اغْفِرْ لي ذُنُوبي وَذُنُوبَ جَميعِ المؤمِنينَ وَالْمُؤمِناتِ 
فَاِنَّهُ لا يَغْفِرُ الذُّنُوبَ إلاّ اَنْتَ --

سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده.*

----------


## fatemah

اللهم صلّ على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم والعن أعدائهم 

--* يا عَزيزُ يا غَفّارُ اغْفِرْ لي ذُنُوبي وَذُنُوبَ جَميعِ المؤمِنينَ وَالْمُؤمِناتِ* 
*فَاِنَّهُ لا يَغْفِرُ الذُّنُوبَ إلاّ اَنْتَ --*

سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده

----------


## Malamh Cute

اللهم صلّ على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم والعن أعدائهم 


-- يا عَزيزُ يا غَفّارُ اغْفِرْ لي ذُنُوبي وَذُنُوبَ جَميعِ المؤمِنينَ وَالْمُؤمِناتِ 
فَاِنَّهُ لا يَغْفِرُ الذُّنُوبَ إلاّ اَنْتَ --

سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده
سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده.

سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده

----------


## شذى الزهراء

اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمدالطيبين الطاهرين

*ولاحول ولاقوه الا بالله العلي العظيم..*

افوض امري الى الله ان الله بصير بالعباد.

----------


## Malamh Cute

اللهم صلّ على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم والعن أعدائهم 


-- يا عَزيزُ يا غَفّارُ اغْفِرْ لي ذُنُوبي وَذُنُوبَ جَميعِ المؤمِنينَ وَالْمُؤمِناتِ 
فَاِنَّهُ لا يَغْفِرُ الذُّنُوبَ إلاّ اَنْتَ --

سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده
سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده.

سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمدالطيبين الطاهرين

*ولاحول ولاقوه الا بالله العلي العظيم..*

افوض امري الى الله ان الله بصير بالعباد.

----------


## أسير الحرمان

اللهم صلّ على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم والعن أعدائهم 

--* يا عَزيزُ يا غَفّارُ اغْفِرْ لي ذُنُوبي وَذُنُوبَ جَميعِ المؤمِنينَ وَالْمُؤمِناتِ* 
*فَاِنَّهُ لا يَغْفِرُ الذُّنُوبَ إلاّ اَنْتَ --*

سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اللهم صلّ على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم والعن أعدائهم 

--* يا عَزيزُ يا غَفّارُ اغْفِرْ لي ذُنُوبي وَذُنُوبَ جَميعِ المؤمِنينَ وَالْمُؤمِناتِ* 
*فَاِنَّهُ لا يَغْفِرُ الذُّنُوبَ إلاّ اَنْتَ --*

سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده

----------


## ســحرالقوافي

اللهم صلّ على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم والعن أعدائهم 

--* يا عَزيزُ يا غَفّارُ اغْفِرْ لي ذُنُوبي وَذُنُوبَ جَميعِ المؤمِنينَ وَالْمُؤمِناتِ* 
*فَاِنَّهُ لا يَغْفِرُ الذُّنُوبَ إلاّ اَنْتَ --*

سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده

----------


## شذى الزهراء

اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد
اللهم آتنا في الدنيا حسنه وفي ألاخرة حسنه وقنا عذاب النار
استغفر الله العلي العظيم واتوب اليه.

----------


## Malamh Cute

اللهم صلّ على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم والعن أعدائهم 


-- يا عَزيزُ يا غَفّارُ اغْفِرْ لي ذُنُوبي وَذُنُوبَ جَميعِ المؤمِنينَ وَالْمُؤمِناتِ 
فَاِنَّهُ لا يَغْفِرُ الذُّنُوبَ إلاّ اَنْتَ --

سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده
سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده.

----------


## fatemah

اللهم صلّ على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم والعن أعدائهم--* يا عَزيزُ يا غَفّارُ اغْفِرْ لي ذُنُوبي وَذُنُوبَ جَميعِ المؤمِنينَ وَالْمُؤمِناتِ* 
*فَاِنَّهُ لا يَغْفِرُ الذُّنُوبَ إلاّ اَنْتَ --*

سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده

----------


## khozam

سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر

----------


## ام البنين

سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر



سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر

----------


## لحن الخلود

سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر

----------


## شذى الزهراء

سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر

الهي اليك وجهت وجهي واليك فوضت امري وألجأت ظهري فبعزتك استجب لي دعائـي...

اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد..

----------


## حــــايــرة

اللهم صلّ على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم والعن أعدائهم--* يا عَزيزُ يا غَفّارُ اغْفِرْ لي ذُنُوبي وَذُنُوبَ جَميعِ المؤمِنينَ وَالْمُؤمِناتِ* 
*فَاِنَّهُ لا يَغْفِرُ الذُّنُوبَ إلاّ اَنْتَ --*

سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر

الهي اليك وجهت وجهي واليك فوضت امري وألجأت ظهري فبعزتك استجب لي دعائـي...

اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد..

----------


## Malamh Cute

اللهم صلّ على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم والعن أعدائهم 


-- يا عَزيزُ يا غَفّارُ اغْفِرْ لي ذُنُوبي وَذُنُوبَ جَميعِ المؤمِنينَ وَالْمُؤمِناتِ 
فَاِنَّهُ لا يَغْفِرُ الذُّنُوبَ إلاّ اَنْتَ --

سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده
سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده.
سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده
سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده
.سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده
سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده.
سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده
سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده.

----------


## شذى الزهراء

اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد..
لا اله الا الله العظيم الحليم..
لا اله الاالله رب العرش الكريم..

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد..
لا اله الا الله العظيم الحليم..
لا اله الاالله رب العرش الكريم..

----------


## Malamh Cute

اللهم صلّ على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم والعن أعدائهم 


-- يا عَزيزُ يا غَفّارُ اغْفِرْ لي ذُنُوبي وَذُنُوبَ جَميعِ المؤمِنينَ وَالْمُؤمِناتِ 
فَاِنَّهُ لا يَغْفِرُ الذُّنُوبَ إلاّ اَنْتَ --

سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده
سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده.
سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده
سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده
.سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده
سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده.

سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده
سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده.

----------


## شذى الزهراء

اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم.

اللهم صلي على من سميته ذاكرا حبيبا ومذكرا محمدا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم
اللهم صلي على من سميته احمدا ومحمدا وسيدا محمد رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم

اللهم صلي على من سميته صابرا نبيا ومراقبا محمد رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم

اللهم صلي على من سميته غالبا ورحيما وحليما محمد رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم

اللهم صلي على من سميته عدلا جوادا ومزملا محمد رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم

----------


## MOONY

اللهم صلّ على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم والعن أعدائهم 


-- يا عَزيزُ يا غَفّارُ اغْفِرْ لي ذُنُوبي وَذُنُوبَ جَميعِ المؤمِنينَ وَالْمُؤمِناتِ 
فَاِنَّهُ لا يَغْفِرُ الذُّنُوبَ إلاّ اَنْتَ --

سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده
سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده.
سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده
سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده
.سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده
سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده.

سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده
سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده.

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

اللهم صلّ على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم والعن أعدائهم 


-- يا عَزيزُ يا غَفّارُ اغْفِرْ لي ذُنُوبي وَذُنُوبَ جَميعِ المؤمِنينَ وَالْمُؤمِناتِ 
فَاِنَّهُ لا يَغْفِرُ الذُّنُوبَ إلاّ اَنْتَ --

سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده
سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده.
سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده
سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده
.سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده
سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده.

سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده
سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده.

----------


## Malamh Cute

اللهم صلّ على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم والعن أعدائهم 


-- يا عَزيزُ يا غَفّارُ اغْفِرْ لي ذُنُوبي وَذُنُوبَ جَميعِ المؤمِنينَ وَالْمُؤمِناتِ 
فَاِنَّهُ لا يَغْفِرُ الذُّنُوبَ إلاّ اَنْتَ --

سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده
سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده.
سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده
سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده
.سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده
سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده.

سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده
سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده.

----------


## ســحرالقوافي

اللهم صلّ على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم والعن أعدائهم 


-- يا عَزيزُ يا غَفّارُ اغْفِرْ لي ذُنُوبي وَذُنُوبَ جَميعِ المؤمِنينَ وَالْمُؤمِناتِ 
فَاِنَّهُ لا يَغْفِرُ الذُّنُوبَ إلاّ اَنْتَ --

سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده
سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده.
سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده
سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده
.سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده
سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده.

سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده
سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده.

----------


## صمت السنين

سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده
سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده.
سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده
سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده
.سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده
سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده.


سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده
سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده.

----------


## حوت البحرين

_اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد
سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا إله الا الله وألله أكبر_

----------


## بنت البلوش

سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده
سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده.
سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده

----------


## ام البنين

اللهم مابنى من نعمتن فمنك
لاإله إلا أنت وحدك وحدك رب العرش المتين وإلاه العالمين وخير الناصرين ومجيب دعوة المظطرين لاإله إلا أنت سباحنك
ربي إني كنت من الظالمين
فصلي على محمد واله الطيبين الطاهرين

----------


## ام البنين

اللهم صلّ على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم والعن أعدائهم 


-- يا عَزيزُ يا غَفّارُ اغْفِرْ لي ذُنُوبي وَذُنُوبَ جَميعِ المؤمِنينَ وَالْمُؤمِناتِ 
فَاِنَّهُ لا يَغْفِرُ الذُّنُوبَ إلاّ اَنْتَ --

سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده
سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده.
سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده
سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده
.سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده
سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده.

سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده
سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده.

----------


## شذى الزهراء

اللهم صلي على من سميته قاسما مهديا وهاديا محمد رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم
اللهم صلي على من سميته شكور وحريصا محمد رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم
اللهم صلي على من سميته قائما حفيا وعبد الله محمد رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم
اللهم صلي على من سميته شاهدا بصيرا ومهديا محمد رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم
اللهم صلي على من سميته باهيا نورا ومكبا محمد رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم

اللهم صلي على من سميته شاكرا ووليا ونذيرا محمد رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم
اللهم صلي على من سميته طاهرا صفيا ومختارا محمد رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم

اللهم صلي على من سميته برهانا صحيحا وشريفا محمد رسول صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم
اللهم صلي على من سميته مسلما رءوفا رحيما محمد رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلماللهم صلي على من سميته مؤمنا حليما محمد رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم
اللهم صلي على من سميته مصباحا آمرا وناهيا محمد رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم..

----------


## Malamh Cute

اللهم صلّ على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم والعن أعدائهم 


-- يا عَزيزُ يا غَفّارُ اغْفِرْ لي ذُنُوبي وَذُنُوبَ جَميعِ المؤمِنينَ وَالْمُؤمِناتِ 
فَاِنَّهُ لا يَغْفِرُ الذُّنُوبَ إلاّ اَنْتَ --

سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده
سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده.
سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده
سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده
.سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده
سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده.

سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده
سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده.

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

اللهم صلّ على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم والعن أعدائهم 


-- يا عَزيزُ يا غَفّارُ اغْفِرْ لي ذُنُوبي وَذُنُوبَ جَميعِ المؤمِنينَ وَالْمُؤمِناتِ 
فَاِنَّهُ لا يَغْفِرُ الذُّنُوبَ إلاّ اَنْتَ --

سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده
سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده.
سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده
سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده
.سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده
سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده.

سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده
سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده.

----------


## عفاف الهدى

سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده
سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده.
سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده
سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده
.سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده
سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده.

----------


## fatemah

اللهم صلّ على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم والعن أعدائهم 


-- يا عَزيزُ يا غَفّارُ اغْفِرْ لي ذُنُوبي وَذُنُوبَ جَميعِ المؤمِنينَ وَالْمُؤمِناتِ 
فَاِنَّهُ لا يَغْفِرُ الذُّنُوبَ إلاّ اَنْتَ --

سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده
سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده.
سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده
سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده
.سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده
سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده.

سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده
سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده.

----------


## أسير الحرمان

اللهم صلّ على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم والعن أعدائهم 


-- يا عَزيزُ يا غَفّارُ اغْفِرْ لي ذُنُوبي وَذُنُوبَ جَميعِ المؤمِنينَ وَالْمُؤمِناتِ 
فَاِنَّهُ لا يَغْفِرُ الذُّنُوبَ إلاّ اَنْتَ --

سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده
سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده.
سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده
سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده
.سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده
سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده.

----------


## صمت السنين

اللهم صلّ على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم والعن أعدائهم 


-- يا عَزيزُ يا غَفّارُ اغْفِرْ لي ذُنُوبي وَذُنُوبَ جَميعِ المؤمِنينَ وَالْمُؤمِناتِ 
فَاِنَّهُ لا يَغْفِرُ الذُّنُوبَ إلاّ اَنْتَ --

سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده
سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده.
سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده
سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده
.سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده
سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده.

سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده
سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده.

----------


## Malamh Cute

اللهم صلّ على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم والعن أعدائهم 


-- يا عَزيزُ يا غَفّارُ اغْفِرْ لي ذُنُوبي وَذُنُوبَ جَميعِ المؤمِنينَ وَالْمُؤمِناتِ 
فَاِنَّهُ لا يَغْفِرُ الذُّنُوبَ إلاّ اَنْتَ --

سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده
سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده.
سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده
سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده
.سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده
سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده.


سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده
سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده.

----------


## شذى الزهراء

استغفر الله ربي و اتوب اليه 
اللهم صلى على محمد و ال محمد

----------


## زهرة الصباح

اللهم صلّ على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم والعن أعدائهم 


-- يا عَزيزُ يا غَفّارُ اغْفِرْ لي ذُنُوبي وَذُنُوبَ جَميعِ المؤمِنينَ وَالْمُؤمِناتِ 
فَاِنَّهُ لا يَغْفِرُ الذُّنُوبَ إلاّ اَنْتَ --

سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده
سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده.
سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده

----------


## Malamh Cute

اللهم صلّ على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم والعن أعدائهم 


-- يا عَزيزُ يا غَفّارُ اغْفِرْ لي ذُنُوبي وَذُنُوبَ جَميعِ المؤمِنينَ وَالْمُؤمِناتِ 
فَاِنَّهُ لا يَغْفِرُ الذُّنُوبَ إلاّ اَنْتَ --

سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده
سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده.
سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده
سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده
.سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده
سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده.


سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده
سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده.

----------


## ام البنين

اللهم صلّ على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم والعن أعدائهم 


-- يا عَزيزُ يا غَفّارُ اغْفِرْ لي ذُنُوبي وَذُنُوبَ جَميعِ المؤمِنينَ وَالْمُؤمِناتِ 
فَاِنَّهُ لا يَغْفِرُ الذُّنُوبَ إلاّ اَنْتَ --

سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده
سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده.
سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده
سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده
.سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده
سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده.

----------


## fatemah

اللهم صلّ على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم والعن أعدائهم 


-- يا عَزيزُ يا غَفّارُ اغْفِرْ لي ذُنُوبي وَذُنُوبَ جَميعِ المؤمِنينَ وَالْمُؤمِناتِ 
فَاِنَّهُ لا يَغْفِرُ الذُّنُوبَ إلاّ اَنْتَ --

سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده
سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده.
سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده
سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده
.سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده
سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده.

سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده
سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده.

----------


## علي عبد الباري

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
 اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرج وليك

اللهم اني استغفرك واتوب اليك
سبحان الله الذي هدانا و اكرمنا ورزقنا من حيث نحتسب ولا نحتسب


سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر 

اللهم صلي على محمحد وال محمد

الف شكر

----------


## عفاف الهدى

سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده
سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده.
سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده
سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده
.سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده

----------


## شذى الزهراء

اللهم صلّ على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم والعن أعدائهم 

--* يا عَزيزُ يا غَفّارُ اغْفِرْ لي ذُنُوبي وَذُنُوبَ جَميعِ المؤمِنينَ وَالْمُؤمِناتِ* 
*فَاِنَّهُ لا يَغْفِرُ الذُّنُوبَ إلاّ اَنْتَ --*

----------


## Malamh Cute

اللهم صلّ على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم والعن أعدائهم 


-- يا عَزيزُ يا غَفّارُ اغْفِرْ لي ذُنُوبي وَذُنُوبَ جَميعِ المؤمِنينَ وَالْمُؤمِناتِ 
فَاِنَّهُ لا يَغْفِرُ الذُّنُوبَ إلاّ اَنْتَ --

سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده
سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده.
سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده
سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده
.سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده
سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده.


سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده
سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده.

----------


## fatemah

اللهم صلّ على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم والعن أعدائهم 


-- يا عَزيزُ يا غَفّارُ اغْفِرْ لي ذُنُوبي وَذُنُوبَ جَميعِ المؤمِنينَ وَالْمُؤمِناتِ 
فَاِنَّهُ لا يَغْفِرُ الذُّنُوبَ إلاّ اَنْتَ --

سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده
سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده.
سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده
سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده
.سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده
سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده.

----------


## khozam

سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر

----------


## أسير الحرمان

اللهم صلّ على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم والعن أعدائهم 


-- يا عَزيزُ يا غَفّارُ اغْفِرْ لي ذُنُوبي وَذُنُوبَ جَميعِ المؤمِنينَ وَالْمُؤمِناتِ 
فَاِنَّهُ لا يَغْفِرُ الذُّنُوبَ إلاّ اَنْتَ --

سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده
سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده.
سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده
سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده
.سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده
سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده.

----------


## شذى الزهراء

n*اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد*

*يادائم الفضل على البريه , ياباسط اليدين بالعطيه , ياصاحب المواهب السنيه ,**صل على محمد وال خير الورى سجيه ,*
* واغفر لنا ياذا العلى في هذه العشيه..**بحق محمد واله خير البريه..*

----------


## زهرة الصباح

اللهم صلّ على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم والعن أعدائهم 


-- يا عَزيزُ يا غَفّارُ اغْفِرْ لي ذُنُوبي وَذُنُوبَ جَميعِ المؤمِنينَ وَالْمُؤمِناتِ 
فَاِنَّهُ لا يَغْفِرُ الذُّنُوبَ إلاّ اَنْتَ --

سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده
سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده.
سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده
سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده
.سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده
سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده.

----------


## fatemah

اللهم صلّ على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم والعن أعدائهم 


-- يا عَزيزُ يا غَفّارُ اغْفِرْ لي ذُنُوبي وَذُنُوبَ جَميعِ المؤمِنينَ وَالْمُؤمِناتِ 
فَاِنَّهُ لا يَغْفِرُ الذُّنُوبَ إلاّ اَنْتَ --

سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده
سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده.
سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده
سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده
.سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده
سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده.

----------


## Hussain.T

اللهم صلّ على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم والعن أعدائهم 


-- يا عَزيزُ يا غَفّارُ اغْفِرْ لي ذُنُوبي وَذُنُوبَ جَميعِ المؤمِنينَ وَالْمُؤمِناتِ 
فَاِنَّهُ لا يَغْفِرُ الذُّنُوبَ إلاّ اَنْتَ --

سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده
سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده.
سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده
سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده
.سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده
سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده.

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

اللهم صلّ على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم والعن أعدائهم 


-- يا عَزيزُ يا غَفّارُ اغْفِرْ لي ذُنُوبي وَذُنُوبَ جَميعِ المؤمِنينَ وَالْمُؤمِناتِ 
فَاِنَّهُ لا يَغْفِرُ الذُّنُوبَ إلاّ اَنْتَ --

سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده
سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده.
سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده
سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده
.سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده
سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده.

----------


## عفاف الهدى

سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده
سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده

----------


## Malamh Cute

-- يا عَزيزُ يا غَفّارُ اغْفِرْ لي ذُنُوبي وَذُنُوبَ جَميعِ المؤمِنينَ وَالْمُؤمِناتِ 
فَاِنَّهُ لا يَغْفِرُ الذُّنُوبَ إلاّ اَنْتَ --

سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده
سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده.
سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده
سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده
.سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده
سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده.

----------


## fatemah

اللهم صلّ على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم والعن أعدائهم 


-- يا عَزيزُ يا غَفّارُ اغْفِرْ لي ذُنُوبي وَذُنُوبَ جَميعِ المؤمِنينَ وَالْمُؤمِناتِ 
فَاِنَّهُ لا يَغْفِرُ الذُّنُوبَ إلاّ اَنْتَ --

سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده
سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده.
سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده
سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده
.سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده
سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده.

----------


## Malamh Cute

*اللهم صلّ على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم والعن أعدائهم 


-- يا عَزيزُ يا غَفّارُ اغْفِرْ لي ذُنُوبي وَذُنُوبَ جَميعِ المؤمِنينَ وَالْمُؤمِناتِ 
فَاِنَّهُ لا يَغْفِرُ الذُّنُوبَ إلاّ اَنْتَ --

سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده
سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده.
**سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده
سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده
**.سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده
سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده.*

----------


## الـمـشـاكـسـه

سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده
سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده.
سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده
سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده
.سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده
سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده.

----------


## ســحرالقوافي

*اللهم صلّ على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم والعن أعدائهم 


-- يا عَزيزُ يا غَفّارُ اغْفِرْ لي ذُنُوبي وَذُنُوبَ جَميعِ المؤمِنينَ وَالْمُؤمِناتِ 
فَاِنَّهُ لا يَغْفِرُ الذُّنُوبَ إلاّ اَنْتَ --*

سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده
سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده.
سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده
سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده
.سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده
سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده.

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد..*

*ربنا اتنا في الدنيا حسنه وفي الاخرة حسنه وقنا عذاب النار..*

*ربِ اغفر لي ولوالدي وللمؤمنين والمؤمنات الاحياء والاموات...*

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

*اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد..

ربنا اتنا في الدنيا حسنه وفي الاخرة حسنه وقنا عذاب النار..*

*ربِ اغفر لي ولوالدي وللمؤمنين والمؤمنات الاحياء والاموات...*

----------


## Malamh Cute

*اللهم صلّ على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم والعن أعدائهم 


-- يا عَزيزُ يا غَفّارُ اغْفِرْ لي ذُنُوبي وَذُنُوبَ جَميعِ المؤمِنينَ وَالْمُؤمِناتِ 
فَاِنَّهُ لا يَغْفِرُ الذُّنُوبَ إلاّ اَنْتَ --

سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده
سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده.
**سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده
سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده
**.سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده
سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده.*

----------


## Hussain.T

اللهم صلّ على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم والعن أعدائهم 


-- يا عَزيزُ يا غَفّارُ اغْفِرْ لي ذُنُوبي وَذُنُوبَ جَميعِ المؤمِنينَ وَالْمُؤمِناتِ 
فَاِنَّهُ لا يَغْفِرُ الذُّنُوبَ إلاّ اَنْتَ --

سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده
سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده.
سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده
سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده
.سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده
سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده.

----------


## أسير الحرمان

اللهم صلّ على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم والعن أعدائهم 


-- يا عَزيزُ يا غَفّارُ اغْفِرْ لي ذُنُوبي وَذُنُوبَ جَميعِ المؤمِنينَ وَالْمُؤمِناتِ 
فَاِنَّهُ لا يَغْفِرُ الذُّنُوبَ إلاّ اَنْتَ --

سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده
سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده.
سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده
سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده
.سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده
سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده.

----------


## ســحرالقوافي

*اللهم صلّ على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم والعن أعدائهم 


-- يا عَزيزُ يا غَفّارُ اغْفِرْ لي ذُنُوبي وَذُنُوبَ جَميعِ المؤمِنينَ وَالْمُؤمِناتِ 
فَاِنَّهُ لا يَغْفِرُ الذُّنُوبَ إلاّ اَنْتَ --

سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده
سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده.
**سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده
سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده
**.سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده
سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده.*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر* 
*استغفر الله العلي العظيم واتوب اليه.*

----------


## حــــايــرة

اللهم صلّ على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم والعن أعدائهم 


-- يا عَزيزُ يا غَفّارُ اغْفِرْ لي ذُنُوبي وَذُنُوبَ جَميعِ المؤمِنينَ وَالْمُؤمِناتِ 
فَاِنَّهُ لا يَغْفِرُ الذُّنُوبَ إلاّ اَنْتَ --

سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده
سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده.
سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده
سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده
.سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده
سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

اللهم صلّ على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم والعن أعدائهم 


-- يا عَزيزُ يا غَفّارُ اغْفِرْ لي ذُنُوبي وَذُنُوبَ جَميعِ المؤمِنينَ وَالْمُؤمِناتِ 
فَاِنَّهُ لا يَغْفِرُ الذُّنُوبَ إلاّ اَنْتَ --

سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده
سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده.
سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده
سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده
.سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده
سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده

----------


## Malamh Cute

*اللهم صلّ على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم والعن أعدائهم 


-- يا عَزيزُ يا غَفّارُ اغْفِرْ لي ذُنُوبي وَذُنُوبَ جَميعِ المؤمِنينَ وَالْمُؤمِناتِ 
فَاِنَّهُ لا يَغْفِرُ الذُّنُوبَ إلاّ اَنْتَ --

سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده
سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده.
**سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده
سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده
**.سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده
سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده.*

----------


## Malamh Cute

*اللهم صلّ على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم والعن أعدائهم 


-- يا عَزيزُ يا غَفّارُ اغْفِرْ لي ذُنُوبي وَذُنُوبَ جَميعِ المؤمِنينَ وَالْمُؤمِناتِ 
فَاِنَّهُ لا يَغْفِرُ الذُّنُوبَ إلاّ اَنْتَ --

سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده
سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده.
**سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده
سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده
**.سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده
سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده.*

----------


## أسير الحرمان

اللهم صلّ على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم والعن أعدائهم 


-- يا عَزيزُ يا غَفّارُ اغْفِرْ لي ذُنُوبي وَذُنُوبَ جَميعِ المؤمِنينَ وَالْمُؤمِناتِ 
فَاِنَّهُ لا يَغْفِرُ الذُّنُوبَ إلاّ اَنْتَ --

سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده
سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده.
سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده
سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده
.سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده
سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده.

----------


## @همس المشاعر@

استغفر الله ربي و اتوب اليه 
اللهم صلى على محمد و ال محمد 
يعطيك العافيه اخوي وما قصرت

----------


## Malamh Cute

*اللهم صلّ على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم والعن أعدائهم 


-- يا عَزيزُ يا غَفّارُ اغْفِرْ لي ذُنُوبي وَذُنُوبَ جَميعِ المؤمِنينَ وَالْمُؤمِناتِ 
فَاِنَّهُ لا يَغْفِرُ الذُّنُوبَ إلاّ اَنْتَ --

سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده
سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده.
**سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده
سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده
**.سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده
سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده.*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اللهم صلّ على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم والعن أعدائهم* 

*ياكافي من كل شي ولايكفي منه شي اكفني مااهمني ..*

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

*اللهم صلّ على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم والعن أعدائهم 

ياكافي من كل شي ولايكفي منه شي اكفني مااهمني ..*

----------


## @همس المشاعر@

*اللهم صلّ على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم والعن أعدائهم 


-- يا عَزيزُ يا غَفّارُ اغْفِرْ لي ذُنُوبي وَذُنُوبَ جَميعِ المؤمِنينَ وَالْمُؤمِناتِ 
فَاِنَّهُ لا يَغْفِرُ الذُّنُوبَ إلاّ اَنْتَ --

سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده
سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده.
**سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده
سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده
**.سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده
سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده.*
*ياكافي من كل شي ولايكفي منه شي اكفني مااهمني ..
*

----------


## Malamh Cute

*اللهم صلّ على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم والعن أعدائهم 


-- يا عَزيزُ يا غَفّارُ اغْفِرْ لي ذُنُوبي وَذُنُوبَ جَميعِ المؤمِنينَ وَالْمُؤمِناتِ 
فَاِنَّهُ لا يَغْفِرُ الذُّنُوبَ إلاّ اَنْتَ --

سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده
سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده.
**سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده
سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده
**.سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده
سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده.*

----------


## Hussain.T

اللهم صلّ على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم والعن أعدائهم 


-- يا عَزيزُ يا غَفّارُ اغْفِرْ لي ذُنُوبي وَذُنُوبَ جَميعِ المؤمِنينَ وَالْمُؤمِناتِ 
فَاِنَّهُ لا يَغْفِرُ الذُّنُوبَ إلاّ اَنْتَ --

سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده
سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده.
سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده
سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده
.سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده
سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده.

----------


## أسير الحرمان

اللهم صلّ على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم والعن أعدائهم 


-- يا عَزيزُ يا غَفّارُ اغْفِرْ لي ذُنُوبي وَذُنُوبَ جَميعِ المؤمِنينَ وَالْمُؤمِناتِ 
فَاِنَّهُ لا يَغْفِرُ الذُّنُوبَ إلاّ اَنْتَ --

سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده
سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده.
سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده
سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده
.سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده
سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده.

----------


## Malamh Cute

*اللهم صلّ على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم والعن أعدائهم*  

*-- يا عَزيزُ يا غَفّارُ اغْفِرْ لي ذُنُوبي وَذُنُوبَ جَميعِ المؤمِنينَ وَالْمُؤمِناتِ* 
*فَاِنَّهُ لا يَغْفِرُ الذُّنُوبَ إلاّ اَنْتَ --* 
*سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده*
*سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده.*
*سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده*
*سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده*
*.سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده*
*سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده.*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اللهم صلّ على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم والعن أعدائهم 

ياكافي من كل شي ولايكفي منه شي اكفني مااهمني ..*

*سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده
سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده
*

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

*اللهم صلّ على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم والعن أعدائهم 

ياكافي من كل شي ولايكفي منه شي اكفني مااهمني ..

**سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده
سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده
*

----------


## أنوار المهدي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
سبحان الله والحمدلله ولاإله إلا الله والله أكبر ولله الحمد
استغفر الله ربي وأتوب إليه 
لاحول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم
اللهم صلي وسلم وزد وبارك على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم واهلك أعدائهم أجمعين

----------


## همسات وله

اللهم صلّ على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم والعن أعدائهم 


-- يا عَزيزُ يا غَفّارُ اغْفِرْ لي ذُنُوبي وَذُنُوبَ جَميعِ المؤمِنينَ وَالْمُؤمِناتِ 
فَاِنَّهُ لا يَغْفِرُ الذُّنُوبَ إلاّ اَنْتَ --

سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده
سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده.
سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده
سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده
.سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده
سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده.

----------


## عفاف الهدى

سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده
سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده.

----------


## ومضة امل

سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا إله الا الله وألله أكبر الله اكبر ولله الحمد

----------


## ومضة امل

سبوح قدوس رب الملائكة والروح 
سبوح قدوس رب الملائكة والروح 
سبوح قدوس رب الملائكة والروح 
سبوح قدوس رب الملائكة والروح 
سبوح قدوس رب الملائكة والروح

----------


## Malamh Cute

*اللهم صلّ على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم والعن أعدائهم* 


*-- يا عَزيزُ يا غَفّارُ اغْفِرْ لي ذُنُوبي وَذُنُوبَ جَميعِ المؤمِنينَ وَالْمُؤمِناتِ* 
*فَاِنَّهُ لا يَغْفِرُ الذُّنُوبَ إلاّ اَنْتَ --*

*سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده*
*سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده.*
*سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده*
*سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده*
*.سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده*
*سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده.*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اللهم صلّ على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم والعن أعدائهم 


**-- يا عَزيزُ يا غَفّارُ اغْفِرْ لي ذُنُوبي وَذُنُوبَ جَميعِ المؤمِنينَ وَالْمُؤمِناتِ 
فَاِنَّهُ لا يَغْفِرُ الذُّنُوبَ إلاّ اَنْتَ --

**سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده
سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده.
سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده
سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده
.سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده
سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده.*

*
*

----------


## Malamh Cute

*اللهم صلّ على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم والعن أعدائهم* 


*-- يا عَزيزُ يا غَفّارُ اغْفِرْ لي ذُنُوبي وَذُنُوبَ جَميعِ المؤمِنينَ وَالْمُؤمِناتِ* 
*فَاِنَّهُ لا يَغْفِرُ الذُّنُوبَ إلاّ اَنْتَ --*

*سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده*
*سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده.*
*سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده*
*سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده*
*.سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده*
*سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده.*

----------


## Hussain.T

اللهم صلّ على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم والعن أعدائهم 


-- يا عَزيزُ يا غَفّارُ اغْفِرْ لي ذُنُوبي وَذُنُوبَ جَميعِ المؤمِنينَ وَالْمُؤمِناتِ 
فَاِنَّهُ لا يَغْفِرُ الذُّنُوبَ إلاّ اَنْتَ --

سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده
سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده.
سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده
سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده
.سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده
سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده.

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

اللهم صلّ على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم والعن أعدائهم 


-- يا عَزيزُ يا غَفّارُ اغْفِرْ لي ذُنُوبي وَذُنُوبَ جَميعِ المؤمِنينَ وَالْمُؤمِناتِ 
فَاِنَّهُ لا يَغْفِرُ الذُّنُوبَ إلاّ اَنْتَ --

سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده
سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده.
سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده
سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده
.سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده
سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده.

----------


## Malamh Cute

*اللهم صلّ على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم والعن أعدائهم* 


*-- يا عَزيزُ يا غَفّارُ اغْفِرْ لي ذُنُوبي وَذُنُوبَ جَميعِ المؤمِنينَ وَالْمُؤمِناتِ* 
*فَاِنَّهُ لا يَغْفِرُ الذُّنُوبَ إلاّ اَنْتَ --*

*سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده*
*سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده.*
*سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده*
*سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده*
*.سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده*
*سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده.*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد..

*ربنا اتنا في الدنيا حسنه وفي الاخرة حسنه وقنا عذاب النار..*

*ربِ اغفر لي ولوالدي وللمؤمنين والمؤمنات الاحياء والاموات...*

----------


## لحن الخلود

لا اله الا الله الجليل الجبارلا اله الا الله الواحد القهار لا اله الا الله العزيز الغفار لا اله الا الله الكريم الستار لا اله الا الله الكبير المتعال لا اله الا الله وحده لا شريك له الها واحد ربا وشاهدا احدا صمد ونحن له مسلمون لا اله الا الله وحده لا شريك له الها واحد ربا وشاهدا احدا صمد ونحن له قانتون لا اله الا الله وحده لا شريك له الها واحد ربا وشاهدا احدا صمد ونحن له صابرون لا اله الا الله محمد رسول الله علي ولي الله اللهم اليك وجهت وجهي واليك فوضت امري وعليك توكلت يا ارحم الراحمين 

سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده
*سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده.*
*سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده*
*سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده*
*.سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده*
*سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده.*

----------


## khozam

سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر

----------


## جررريح الررروح

*سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده
سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده.
**سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده
سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده
**.سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده
سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده*

----------


## @همس المشاعر@

*اللهم صلّ على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم والعن أعدائهم* 


*-- يا عَزيزُ يا غَفّارُ اغْفِرْ لي ذُنُوبي وَذُنُوبَ جَميعِ المؤمِنينَ وَالْمُؤمِناتِ* 
*فَاِنَّهُ لا يَغْفِرُ الذُّنُوبَ إلاّ اَنْتَ --*

*سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده*
*سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده.*
*سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده*
*سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده*
*.سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده*
*سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده.*

----------


## @همس المشاعر@

*سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده*
*سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده.*
*سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده*
*سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده*
*.سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده*
*سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده*

----------


## همسات وله

اللهم صلّ على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم والعن أعدائهم 


*-- يا عَزيزُ يا غَفّارُ اغْفِرْ لي ذُنُوبي وَذُنُوبَ جَميعِ المؤمِنينَ وَالْمُؤمِناتِ* 
*فَاِنَّهُ لا يَغْفِرُ الذُّنُوبَ إلاّ اَنْتَ --*

*سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده*
*سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده.*
*سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده*
*سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده*
*.سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده*
*سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده.*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده
*.سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده*

----------


## أسير الحرمان

سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده
سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده.
سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده
سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده

----------


## شذى الزهراء

سبحان الله والحمد لله والله اكبر ولله الحمد
سبحانك يالا إله إلا انت اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## Malamh Cute

*اللهم صلّ على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم والعن أعدائهم* 


*-- يا عَزيزُ يا غَفّارُ اغْفِرْ لي ذُنُوبي وَذُنُوبَ جَميعِ المؤمِنينَ وَالْمُؤمِناتِ* 
*فَاِنَّهُ لا يَغْفِرُ الذُّنُوبَ إلاّ اَنْتَ --*

*سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده*
*سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده.*
*سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده*
*سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده*
*.سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده*
*سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده.*

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

*اللهم صلّ على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم والعن أعدائهم 


-- يا عَزيزُ يا غَفّارُ اغْفِرْ لي ذُنُوبي وَذُنُوبَ جَميعِ المؤمِنينَ وَالْمُؤمِناتِ* 
*فَاِنَّهُ لا يَغْفِرُ الذُّنُوبَ إلاّ اَنْتَ --*

*سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده*
*سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده.*
*سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده*
*سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده*
*.سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده*
*سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده.*

----------


## جررريح الررروح

سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده
*سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده.*
*سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده*
*سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده*
*.سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده*
*سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده.*

----------


## @همس المشاعر@

*اللهم صلّ على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم والعن أعدائهم* 


*-- يا عَزيزُ يا غَفّارُ اغْفِرْ لي ذُنُوبي وَذُنُوبَ جَميعِ المؤمِنينَ وَالْمُؤمِناتِ* 
*فَاِنَّهُ لا يَغْفِرُ الذُّنُوبَ إلاّ اَنْتَ --*

*سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده*
*سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده.*
*سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده*
*سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده*
*.سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده*
*سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده.*

----------


## علي عبد الباري

اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد
اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد
اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد

مشكور اخوي عاشق الزهراء ورحم الله والديك 
لا اله الا الله الجليل الجبارلا اله الا الله الواحد القهار لا اله الا الله العزيز الغفار لا اله الا الله الكريم الستار لا اله الا الله الكبير المتعال لا اله الا الله وحده لا شريك له الها واحد ربا وشاهدا احدا صمد ونحن له مسلمون لا اله الا الله وحده لا شريك له الها واحد ربا وشاهدا احدا صمد ونحن له قانتون لا اله الا الله وحده لا شريك له الها واحد ربا وشاهدا احدا صمد ونحن له صابرون لا اله الا الله محمد رسول الله علي ولي الله اللهم اليك وجهت وجهي واليك فوضت امري وعليك توكلت يا ارحم الراحمين

----------


## Malamh Cute

*اللهم صلّ على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم والعن أعدائهم* 


*-- يا عَزيزُ يا غَفّارُ اغْفِرْ لي ذُنُوبي وَذُنُوبَ جَميعِ المؤمِنينَ وَالْمُؤمِناتِ* 
*فَاِنَّهُ لا يَغْفِرُ الذُّنُوبَ إلاّ اَنْتَ --*

*سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده*
*سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده.*
*سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده*
*سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده*
*.سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده*
*سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده.*

----------


## أسير الحرمان

*اللهم صلّ على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم والعن أعدائهم* 


*-- يا عَزيزُ يا غَفّارُ اغْفِرْ لي ذُنُوبي وَذُنُوبَ جَميعِ المؤمِنينَ وَالْمُؤمِناتِ* 
*فَاِنَّهُ لا يَغْفِرُ الذُّنُوبَ إلاّ اَنْتَ --*

*سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده*
*سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده.*
*سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده*
*سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده*
*.سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده*
*سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده.*

----------


## بنت البلوش

*اللهم صلّ على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم والعن أعدائهم* 


*-- يا عَزيزُ يا غَفّارُ اغْفِرْ لي ذُنُوبي وَذُنُوبَ جَميعِ المؤمِنينَ وَالْمُؤمِناتِ* 
*فَاِنَّهُ لا يَغْفِرُ الذُّنُوبَ إلاّ اَنْتَ --*

*سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده*
*سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده.*
*سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده*
*سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده*
*.سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده*
*سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده.*

----------


## ملاك الررروح

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

اللهم صلِ على محمد واّ لِ محمد

سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر ولله الحمد

والحمد لله رب العالمين

----------


## عفاف الهدى

سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده
*.سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده*
*سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده*

----------


## Malamh Cute

*اللهم صلّ على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم والعن أعدائهم 


-- يا عَزيزُ يا غَفّارُ اغْفِرْ لي ذُنُوبي وَذُنُوبَ جَميعِ المؤمِنينَ وَالْمُؤمِناتِ 
فَاِنَّهُ لا يَغْفِرُ الذُّنُوبَ إلاّ اَنْتَ --

سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده
سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده.
سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده
سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده
.سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده
سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده.*

----------


## fatemah

*اللهم صلّ على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم والعن أعدائهم* 


*-- يا عَزيزُ يا غَفّارُ اغْفِرْ لي ذُنُوبي وَذُنُوبَ جَميعِ المؤمِنينَ وَالْمُؤمِناتِ* 
*فَاِنَّهُ لا يَغْفِرُ الذُّنُوبَ إلاّ اَنْتَ --*

*سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده*
*سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده.*
*سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده*
*سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده*
*.سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده*
*سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده.*

----------


## لحن الخلود

*اللهم صلّ على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم والعن أعدائهم* 


*-- يا عَزيزُ يا غَفّارُ اغْفِرْ لي ذُنُوبي وَذُنُوبَ جَميعِ المؤمِنينَ وَالْمُؤمِناتِ* 
*فَاِنَّهُ لا يَغْفِرُ الذُّنُوبَ إلاّ اَنْتَ --*

*سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده*
*سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده.*
*سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده*
*سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده*
*.سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده*
*سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده.*

----------


## لؤلؤة الحجاز

*اللهم صلّ على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم والعن أعدائهم* 


*-- يا عَزيزُ يا غَفّارُ اغْفِرْ لي ذُنُوبي وَذُنُوبَ جَميعِ المؤمِنينَ وَالْمُؤمِناتِ* 
*فَاِنَّهُ لا يَغْفِرُ الذُّنُوبَ إلاّ اَنْتَ --*

*سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده*
*سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده.*
*سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده*
*سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده*
*.سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده*
*سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده.*

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

*اللهم صلّ على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم والعن أعدائهم 


-- يا عَزيزُ يا غَفّارُ اغْفِرْ لي ذُنُوبي وَذُنُوبَ جَميعِ المؤمِنينَ وَالْمُؤمِناتِ* 
*فَاِنَّهُ لا يَغْفِرُ الذُّنُوبَ إلاّ اَنْتَ --*

*سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده*
*سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده.*
*سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده*
*سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده*
*.سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده*
*سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده.*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده
*سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده.*

----------


## بنت البلوش

*اللهم صلّ على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم والعن أعدائهم 


-- يا عَزيزُ يا غَفّارُ اغْفِرْ لي ذُنُوبي وَذُنُوبَ جَميعِ المؤمِنينَ وَالْمُؤمِناتِ* 
*فَاِنَّهُ لا يَغْفِرُ الذُّنُوبَ إلاّ اَنْتَ --*

*سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده*
*سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده.*
*سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده*
*سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده*
*.سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده*
*سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده.*

----------


## لؤلؤة الحجاز

*اللهم صلّ على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم والعن أعدائهم* 


*-- يا عَزيزُ يا غَفّارُ اغْفِرْ لي ذُنُوبي وَذُنُوبَ جَميعِ المؤمِنينَ وَالْمُؤمِناتِ* 
*فَاِنَّهُ لا يَغْفِرُ الذُّنُوبَ إلاّ اَنْتَ --*

*سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده*
*سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده.*
*سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده*
*سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده*
*.سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده*
*سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده.*

----------


## Malamh Cute

*اللهم صلّ على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم والعن أعدائهم* 


*-- يا عَزيزُ يا غَفّارُ اغْفِرْ لي ذُنُوبي وَذُنُوبَ جَميعِ المؤمِنينَ وَالْمُؤمِناتِ* 
*فَاِنَّهُ لا يَغْفِرُ الذُّنُوبَ إلاّ اَنْتَ --*

*سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده*
*سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده.*
*سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده*
*سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده*
*.سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده*
*سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده.*

----------


## عاشق الزهراء

اللهم صلّ على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم والعن أعدائهم 


*-- يا عَزيزُ يا غَفّارُ اغْفِرْ لي ذُنُوبي وَذُنُوبَ جَميعِ المؤمِنينَ وَالْمُؤمِناتِ* 
*فَاِنَّهُ لا يَغْفِرُ الذُّنُوبَ إلاّ اَنْتَ --*

*سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده*
*سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده.*
*سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده*
*سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده*
*.سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده*
*سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده.*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر* 
*سبحان الله العظيم سبحانه وبحمده..**
*

----------


## ســحرالقوافي

*اللهم صلّ على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم والعن أعدائهم*  

*-- يا عَزيزُ يا غَفّارُ اغْفِرْ لي ذُنُوبي وَذُنُوبَ جَميعِ المؤمِنينَ وَالْمُؤمِناتِ* 
*فَاِنَّهُ لا يَغْفِرُ الذُّنُوبَ إلاّ اَنْتَ --* 
*سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده*
*سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده.*
*سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده*
*سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده*
*.سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده*
*سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده.*

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

*اللهم صلّ على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم والعن أعدائهم* 

*-- يا عَزيزُ يا غَفّارُ اغْفِرْ لي ذُنُوبي وَذُنُوبَ جَميعِ المؤمِنينَ وَالْمُؤمِناتِ* 
*فَاِنَّهُ لا يَغْفِرُ الذُّنُوبَ إلاّ اَنْتَ --*

*سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده*
*سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده.*
*سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده*
*سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده*
*.سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده*
*سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده.*

----------


## @همس المشاعر@

*اللهم صلّ على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم والعن أعدائهم* 


*-- يا عَزيزُ يا غَفّارُ اغْفِرْ لي ذُنُوبي وَذُنُوبَ جَميعِ المؤمِنينَ وَالْمُؤمِناتِ* 
*فَاِنَّهُ لا يَغْفِرُ الذُّنُوبَ إلاّ اَنْتَ --*

*سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده*
*سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده.*
*سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده*
*سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده*
*.سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده*
*سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده.*

----------


## أسير الحرمان

اللهم صلّ على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم والعن أعدائهم 


*-- يا عَزيزُ يا غَفّارُ اغْفِرْ لي ذُنُوبي وَذُنُوبَ جَميعِ المؤمِنينَ وَالْمُؤمِناتِ* 
*فَاِنَّهُ لا يَغْفِرُ الذُّنُوبَ إلاّ اَنْتَ --*

*سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده*
*سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده.*
*سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده*
*سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده*
*.سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده*
*سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده.*

----------


## Malamh Cute

*اللهم صلّ على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم والعن أعدائهم* 


*-- يا عَزيزُ يا غَفّارُ اغْفِرْ لي ذُنُوبي وَذُنُوبَ جَميعِ المؤمِنينَ وَالْمُؤمِناتِ* 
*فَاِنَّهُ لا يَغْفِرُ الذُّنُوبَ إلاّ اَنْتَ --*

*سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده*
*سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده.*
*سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده*
*سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده*
*.سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده*
*سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده.*

----------


## عاشق الزهراء

اللهم صلّ على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم والعن أعدائهم 


*-- يا عَزيزُ يا غَفّارُ اغْفِرْ لي ذُنُوبي وَذُنُوبَ جَميعِ المؤمِنينَ وَالْمُؤمِناتِ* 
*فَاِنَّهُ لا يَغْفِرُ الذُّنُوبَ إلاّ اَنْتَ --*

*سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده*
*سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده.*
*سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده*
*سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده*
*.سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده*
*سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده.*

----------


## Hussain.T

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

اللهم صلِ على محمد واّ لِ محمد

سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر ولله الحمد

والحمد لله رب العالمين

----------


## لؤلؤة الحجاز

*اللهم صلّ على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم والعن أعدائهم* 


*-- يا عَزيزُ يا غَفّارُ اغْفِرْ لي ذُنُوبي وَذُنُوبَ جَميعِ المؤمِنينَ وَالْمُؤمِناتِ* 
*فَاِنَّهُ لا يَغْفِرُ الذُّنُوبَ إلاّ اَنْتَ --*

*سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده*
*سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده.*
*سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده*
*سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده*
*.سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده*
*سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده.*

----------


## حوت البحرين

_سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر ولله الحمد

والحمد لله رب العالمين_

----------


## شذى الزهراء

اللهم صلّ على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم والعن أعدائهم 


*-- يا عَزيزُ يا غَفّارُ اغْفِرْ لي ذُنُوبي وَذُنُوبَ جَميعِ المؤمِنينَ وَالْمُؤمِناتِ* 
*فَاِنَّهُ لا يَغْفِرُ الذُّنُوبَ إلاّ اَنْتَ --*

*سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده*
*سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده.*
*سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده*
*سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده*
*.سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده*
*سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده.*

----------


## ســحرالقوافي

*اللهم صلّ على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم والعن أعدائهم* 


*-- يا عَزيزُ يا غَفّارُ اغْفِرْ لي ذُنُوبي وَذُنُوبَ جَميعِ المؤمِنينَ وَالْمُؤمِناتِ* 
*فَاِنَّهُ لا يَغْفِرُ الذُّنُوبَ إلاّ اَنْتَ --*

*سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده*
*سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده.*
*سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده*
*سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده*
*.سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده*
*سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده.*

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

*اللهم صلّ على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم والعن أعدائهم* 


*-- يا عَزيزُ يا غَفّارُ اغْفِرْ لي ذُنُوبي وَذُنُوبَ جَميعِ المؤمِنينَ وَالْمُؤمِناتِ* 
*فَاِنَّهُ لا يَغْفِرُ الذُّنُوبَ إلاّ اَنْتَ --*

*سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده*
*سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده.*
*سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده*
*سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده*
*.سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده*
*سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده.*

----------


## Malamh Cute

*اللهم صلّ على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم والعن أعدائهم* 


*-- يا عَزيزُ يا غَفّارُ اغْفِرْ لي ذُنُوبي وَذُنُوبَ جَميعِ المؤمِنينَ وَالْمُؤمِناتِ* 
*فَاِنَّهُ لا يَغْفِرُ الذُّنُوبَ إلاّ اَنْتَ --*

*سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده*
*سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده.*
*سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده*
*سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده*
*.سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده*
*سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده.*

----------


## khozam

سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر

----------


## عاشق الزهراء

اللهم صلّ على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم والعن أعدائهم 


*-- يا عَزيزُ يا غَفّارُ اغْفِرْ لي ذُنُوبي وَذُنُوبَ جَميعِ المؤمِنينَ وَالْمُؤمِناتِ* 
*فَاِنَّهُ لا يَغْفِرُ الذُّنُوبَ إلاّ اَنْتَ --*

*سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده*
*سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده.*
*سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده*
*سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده*
*.سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده*
*سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده.*

----------


## Malamh Cute

*اللهم صلّ على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم والعن أعدائهم* 


*-- يا عَزيزُ يا غَفّارُ اغْفِرْ لي ذُنُوبي وَذُنُوبَ جَميعِ المؤمِنينَ وَالْمُؤمِناتِ* 
*فَاِنَّهُ لا يَغْفِرُ الذُّنُوبَ إلاّ اَنْتَ --*

*سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده*
*سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده.*
*سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده*
*سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده*
*.سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده*
*سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده.*

----------


## عاشق الزهراء

اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد
الحمد لله حمداً كثيرا
تبارك الله خير الرازقين تبارك الله رب العالمين
تبارك الله أرحم الراحمين 
تبارك الله جبار السماوات والاراضين
تبارك الله إلاه ومعين وبه نستعين
اللهم إني أسألك بإسمك الله الله الله الذي لا إله إلا هو رب العرش العظيم
سبحان الله 
لاحول وقوة إلا بالله
وإنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
والحمد لله رب العالمين
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وآله الطيبين الطاهرين

----------


## صالح 48

سبوح قدوس  رب الملائكة و الروح

----------


## ملاك الررروح

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

الهم صلِ على محمد واّ لِ محمد

سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر ولله الحمد

والحمد لله رب العالمين

----------


## ام البنين

*اللهم صلّ على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم والعن أعدائهم* 


*-- يا عَزيزُ يا غَفّارُ اغْفِرْ لي ذُنُوبي وَذُنُوبَ جَميعِ المؤمِنينَ وَالْمُؤمِناتِ* 
*فَاِنَّهُ لا يَغْفِرُ الذُّنُوبَ إلاّ اَنْتَ --*

*سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده*
*سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده.*
*سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده*
*سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده*
*.سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده*
*سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده.*

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

*اللهم صلّ على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم والعن أعدائهم* 


*-- يا عَزيزُ يا غَفّارُ اغْفِرْ لي ذُنُوبي وَذُنُوبَ جَميعِ المؤمِنينَ وَالْمُؤمِناتِ* 
*فَاِنَّهُ لا يَغْفِرُ الذُّنُوبَ إلاّ اَنْتَ --*

*سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده*
*سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده.*
*سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده*
*سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده*
*.سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده*
*سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده.*

----------


## @همس المشاعر@

*اللهم صلّ على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم والعن أعدائهم*  

*-- يا عَزيزُ يا غَفّارُ اغْفِرْ لي ذُنُوبي وَذُنُوبَ جَميعِ المؤمِنينَ وَالْمُؤمِناتِ* 
*فَاِنَّهُ لا يَغْفِرُ الذُّنُوبَ إلاّ اَنْتَ --* 
*سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده*
*سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده.*
*سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده*
*سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده*
*.سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده*
*سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده.*

----------


## أسير الحرمان

*اللهم صلّ على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم والعن أعدائهم* 


*-- يا عَزيزُ يا غَفّارُ اغْفِرْ لي ذُنُوبي وَذُنُوبَ جَميعِ المؤمِنينَ وَالْمُؤمِناتِ* 
*فَاِنَّهُ لا يَغْفِرُ الذُّنُوبَ إلاّ اَنْتَ --*

*سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده*
*سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده.*
*سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده*
*سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده*
*.سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده*
*سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده.*

----------


## Malamh Cute

*اللهم صلّ على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم والعن أعدائهم* 


*-- يا عَزيزُ يا غَفّارُ اغْفِرْ لي ذُنُوبي وَذُنُوبَ جَميعِ المؤمِنينَ وَالْمُؤمِناتِ* 
*فَاِنَّهُ لا يَغْفِرُ الذُّنُوبَ إلاّ اَنْتَ --*

*سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده*
*سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده.*
*سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده*
*سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده*
*.سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده*
*سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده.*

----------


## بنت البلوش

*اللهم صلّ على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم والعن أعدائهم* 


*-- يا عَزيزُ يا غَفّارُ اغْفِرْ لي ذُنُوبي وَذُنُوبَ جَميعِ المؤمِنينَ وَالْمُؤمِناتِ* 
*فَاِنَّهُ لا يَغْفِرُ الذُّنُوبَ إلاّ اَنْتَ --*

*سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده*
*سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده.*
*سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده*
*سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده*
*.سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده*
*سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده.*

----------


## fatemah

*اللهم صلّ على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم والعن أعدائهم* 


*-- يا عَزيزُ يا غَفّارُ اغْفِرْ لي ذُنُوبي وَذُنُوبَ جَميعِ المؤمِنينَ وَالْمُؤمِناتِ* 
*فَاِنَّهُ لا يَغْفِرُ الذُّنُوبَ إلاّ اَنْتَ --*

*سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده*
*سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده.*
*سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده*
*سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده*
*.سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده*
*سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده.*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اللهم صلّ على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم والعن أعدائهم 
-- يا عَزيزُ يا غَفّارُ اغْفِرْ لي ذُنُوبي وَذُنُوبَ جَميعِ المؤمِنينَ وَالْمُؤمِناتِ 
فَاِنَّهُ لا يَغْفِرُ الذُّنُوبَ إلاّ اَنْتَ --
**
*

----------


## @همس المشاعر@

*اللهم صلّ على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم والعن أعدائهم* 


*-- يا عَزيزُ يا غَفّارُ اغْفِرْ لي ذُنُوبي وَذُنُوبَ جَميعِ المؤمِنينَ وَالْمُؤمِناتِ* 
*فَاِنَّهُ لا يَغْفِرُ الذُّنُوبَ إلاّ اَنْتَ --*

*سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده*
*سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده.*
*سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده*
*سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده*
*.سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده*
*سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده.*

----------


## ملاك الررروح

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

اللهم صلِ على محمد واّ لِ محمد

سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر ولله الحمد

والحمد لله رب العالمين

----------


## Malamh Cute

*اللهم صلّ على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم والعن أعدائهم* 


*-- يا عَزيزُ يا غَفّارُ اغْفِرْ لي ذُنُوبي وَذُنُوبَ جَميعِ المؤمِنينَ وَالْمُؤمِناتِ* 
*فَاِنَّهُ لا يَغْفِرُ الذُّنُوبَ إلاّ اَنْتَ --*

*سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده*
*سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده.*
*سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده*
*سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده*
*.سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده*
*سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده.*

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

*اللهم صلّ على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم والعن أعدائهم 


-- يا عَزيزُ يا غَفّارُ اغْفِرْ لي ذُنُوبي وَذُنُوبَ جَميعِ المؤمِنينَ وَالْمُؤمِناتِ* 
*فَاِنَّهُ لا يَغْفِرُ الذُّنُوبَ إلاّ اَنْتَ --*

*سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده*
*سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده.*
*سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده*
*سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده*
*.سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده*
*سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده.*

----------


## @همس المشاعر@

-- يا عَزيزُ يا غَفّارُ اغْفِرْ لي ذُنُوبي وَذُنُوبَ جَميعِ المؤمِنينَ وَالْمُؤمِناتِ 
*فَاِنَّهُ لا يَغْفِرُ الذُّنُوبَ إلاّ اَنْتَ --*

*سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده*
*سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده.*
*سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده*
*سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده*
*.سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده*

----------


## أسير الحرمان

*اللهم صلّ على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم والعن أعدائهم* 


*-- يا عَزيزُ يا غَفّارُ اغْفِرْ لي ذُنُوبي وَذُنُوبَ جَميعِ المؤمِنينَ وَالْمُؤمِناتِ* 
*فَاِنَّهُ لا يَغْفِرُ الذُّنُوبَ إلاّ اَنْتَ --*

*سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده*
*سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده.*
*سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده*
*سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده*
*.سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده*
*سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده.*

----------


## أسير الحرمان

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد
سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا إله الا الله وألله أكبر

----------


## khozam

سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر

----------


## Malamh Cute

*اللهم صلّ على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم والعن أعدائهم* 


*-- يا عَزيزُ يا غَفّارُ اغْفِرْ لي ذُنُوبي وَذُنُوبَ جَميعِ المؤمِنينَ وَالْمُؤمِناتِ* 
*فَاِنَّهُ لا يَغْفِرُ الذُّنُوبَ إلاّ اَنْتَ --*

*سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده*
*سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده.*
*سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده*
*سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده*
*.سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده*
*سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده.*

----------


## عاشق الزهراء

اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد
الحمد لله حمداً كثيرا
تبارك الله خير الرازقين تبارك الله رب العالمين
تبارك الله أرحم الراحمين 
تبارك الله جبار السماوات والاراضين
تبارك الله إلاه ومعين وبه نستعين
اللهم إني أسألك بإسمك الله الله الله الذي لا إله إلا هو رب العرش العظيم
سبحان الله 
لاحول وقوة إلا بالله
وإنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
والحمد لله رب العالمين
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وآله الطيبين الطاهرين

----------


## fatemah

*اللهم صلّ على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم والعن أعدائهم* 


*-- يا عَزيزُ يا غَفّارُ اغْفِرْ لي ذُنُوبي وَذُنُوبَ جَميعِ المؤمِنينَ وَالْمُؤمِناتِ* 
*فَاِنَّهُ لا يَغْفِرُ الذُّنُوبَ إلاّ اَنْتَ --*

*سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده*
*سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده.*
*سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده*
*سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده*
*.سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده*
*سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده.*

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

*اللهم صلّ على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم والعن أعدائهم 


-- يا عَزيزُ يا غَفّارُ اغْفِرْ لي ذُنُوبي وَذُنُوبَ جَميعِ المؤمِنينَ وَالْمُؤمِناتِ* 
*فَاِنَّهُ لا يَغْفِرُ الذُّنُوبَ إلاّ اَنْتَ --*

*سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده*
*سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده.*
*سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده*
*سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده*
*.سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده*
*سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده.*

----------


## ســحرالقوافي

*اللهم صلّ على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم والعن أعدائهم* 


*-- يا عَزيزُ يا غَفّارُ اغْفِرْ لي ذُنُوبي وَذُنُوبَ جَميعِ المؤمِنينَ وَالْمُؤمِناتِ* 
*فَاِنَّهُ لا يَغْفِرُ الذُّنُوبَ إلاّ اَنْتَ --*

*سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده*
*سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده.*
*سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده*
*سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده*
*.سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده*
*سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده.*

----------


## إبتسام السهم

*اللهم صلّ على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم والعن أعدائهم* 


*-- يا عَزيزُ يا غَفّارُ اغْفِرْ لي ذُنُوبي وَذُنُوبَ جَميعِ المؤمِنينَ وَالْمُؤمِناتِ* 
*فَاِنَّهُ لا يَغْفِرُ الذُّنُوبَ إلاّ اَنْتَ --*

*سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده*
*سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده.*
*سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده*
*سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده*
*.سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده*
*سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده.*

----------


## جنة الحسين

*اللهم صلّ على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم والعن أعدائهم* 


*-- يا عَزيزُ يا غَفّارُ اغْفِرْ لي ذُنُوبي وَذُنُوبَ جَميعِ المؤمِنينَ وَالْمُؤمِناتِ* 
*فَاِنَّهُ لا يَغْفِرُ الذُّنُوبَ إلاّ اَنْتَ --*

*سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده*
*سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده.*
*سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده*
*سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده*
*.سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده*
*سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده.*

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

*اللهم صلّ على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم والعن أعدائهم* 


*-- يا عَزيزُ يا غَفّارُ اغْفِرْ لي ذُنُوبي وَذُنُوبَ جَميعِ المؤمِنينَ وَالْمُؤمِناتِ* 
*فَاِنَّهُ لا يَغْفِرُ الذُّنُوبَ إلاّ اَنْتَ --*

*سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده*
*سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده.*
*سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده*
*سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده*
*.سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده*
*سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده.*

----------


## @همس المشاعر@

*اللهم صلّ على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم والعن أعدائهم*  

*-- يا عَزيزُ يا غَفّارُ اغْفِرْ لي ذُنُوبي وَذُنُوبَ جَميعِ المؤمِنينَ وَالْمُؤمِناتِ* 
*فَاِنَّهُ لا يَغْفِرُ الذُّنُوبَ إلاّ اَنْتَ --* 
*سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده*
*سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده.*
*سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده*
*سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده*
*.سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده*
*سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده.*

----------


## Malamh Cute

*اللهم صلّ على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم والعن أعدائهم* 


*-- يا عَزيزُ يا غَفّارُ اغْفِرْ لي ذُنُوبي وَذُنُوبَ جَميعِ المؤمِنينَ وَالْمُؤمِناتِ* 
*فَاِنَّهُ لا يَغْفِرُ الذُّنُوبَ إلاّ اَنْتَ --*

*سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده*
*سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده.*
*سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده*
*سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده*
*.سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده*
*سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده.*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر 
سبحان الله العظيم , سبحانه وبحمده,

----------


## Malamh Cute

*اللهم صلّ على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم والعن أعدائهم* 


*-- يا عَزيزُ يا غَفّارُ اغْفِرْ لي ذُنُوبي وَذُنُوبَ جَميعِ المؤمِنينَ وَالْمُؤمِناتِ* 
*فَاِنَّهُ لا يَغْفِرُ الذُّنُوبَ إلاّ اَنْتَ --*

*سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده*
*سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده.*
*سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده*
*سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده*
*.سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده*
*سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده.*

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

*اللهم صلّ على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم والعن أعدائهم 


**-- يا عَزيزُ يا غَفّارُ اغْفِرْ لي ذُنُوبي وَذُنُوبَ جَميعِ المؤمِنينَ وَالْمُؤمِناتِ* 
*فَاِنَّهُ لا يَغْفِرُ الذُّنُوبَ إلاّ اَنْتَ --*

*سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده*
*سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده.*
*سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده*
*سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده*
*.سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده*
*سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده.*

----------


## Malamh Cute

*اللهم صلّ على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم والعن أعدائهم* 


*-- يا عَزيزُ يا غَفّارُ اغْفِرْ لي ذُنُوبي وَذُنُوبَ جَميعِ المؤمِنينَ وَالْمُؤمِناتِ* 
*فَاِنَّهُ لا يَغْفِرُ الذُّنُوبَ إلاّ اَنْتَ --* 
*سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده*
*سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده.*
*سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده*
*سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده*
*.سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده*
*سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده.*

----------


## ســحرالقوافي

*اللهم صلّ على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم والعن أعدائهم* 


*-- يا عَزيزُ يا غَفّارُ اغْفِرْ لي ذُنُوبي وَذُنُوبَ جَميعِ المؤمِنينَ وَالْمُؤمِناتِ* 
*فَاِنَّهُ لا يَغْفِرُ الذُّنُوبَ إلاّ اَنْتَ --*

*سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده*
*سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده.*
*سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده*
*سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده*
*.سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده*
*سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده.*

----------


## Malamh Cute

*اللهم صلّ على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم والعن أعدائهم* 


*-- يا عَزيزُ يا غَفّارُ اغْفِرْ لي ذُنُوبي وَذُنُوبَ جَميعِ المؤمِنينَ وَالْمُؤمِناتِ* 
*فَاِنَّهُ لا يَغْفِرُ الذُّنُوبَ إلاّ اَنْتَ --*

*سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده*
*سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده.*
*سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده*
*سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده*
*.سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده*
*سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده.*

----------


## لحـ الوفاء ـن

*اللهم صلّ على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم والعن أعدائهم* 


*-- يا عَزيزُ يا غَفّارُ اغْفِرْ لي ذُنُوبي وَذُنُوبَ جَميعِ المؤمِنينَ وَالْمُؤمِناتِ* 
*فَاِنَّهُ لا يَغْفِرُ الذُّنُوبَ إلاّ اَنْتَ --*

*سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده*
*سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده.*
*سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده*
*سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده*
*.سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده*
*سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده*

----------


## Malamh Cute

*اللهم صلّ على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم والعن أعدائهم* 


*-- يا عَزيزُ يا غَفّارُ اغْفِرْ لي ذُنُوبي وَذُنُوبَ جَميعِ المؤمِنينَ وَالْمُؤمِناتِ* 
*فَاِنَّهُ لا يَغْفِرُ الذُّنُوبَ إلاّ اَنْتَ --*
*سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده*
*سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده.*
*سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده*
*سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده*
*.سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده*
*سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده.*

----------


## إحساس و حكاية

اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
*وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.*
*اللهم ارزقنا حسن الخـــــــــاتمة .. يارب يارب يارب ..*

*يسلمووووووو ع الموضوع .. و مثابين بإذن الباري تعالى ..*

----------


## Malamh Cute

*اللهم صلّ على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم والعن أعدائهم* 



*-- يا عَزيزُ يا غَفّارُ اغْفِرْ لي ذُنُوبي وَذُنُوبَ جَميعِ المؤمِنينَ وَالْمُؤمِناتِ* 
*فَاِنَّهُ لا يَغْفِرُ الذُّنُوبَ إلاّ اَنْتَ --*

*سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده*
*سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده.*
*سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده*
*سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده*
*.سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده*
*سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده.*

----------


## لحن الخلود

*اللهم صلّ على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم والعن أعدائهم* 


*-- يا عَزيزُ يا غَفّارُ اغْفِرْ لي ذُنُوبي وَذُنُوبَ جَميعِ المؤمِنينَ وَالْمُؤمِناتِ* 
*فَاِنَّهُ لا يَغْفِرُ الذُّنُوبَ إلاّ اَنْتَ --*

*سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده*
*سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده.*
*سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده*
*سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده*
*.سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده*
*سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده.*

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر 
سبحان الله العظيم , سبحانه وبحمده,

----------


## أسير الحرمان

اللهم صلّ على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم والعن أعدائهم 


*-- يا عَزيزُ يا غَفّارُ اغْفِرْ لي ذُنُوبي وَذُنُوبَ جَميعِ المؤمِنينَ وَالْمُؤمِناتِ* 
*فَاِنَّهُ لا يَغْفِرُ الذُّنُوبَ إلاّ اَنْتَ --*

*سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده*
*سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده.*
*سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده*
*سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده*
*.سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده*
*سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده.*

----------


## Malamh Cute

*اللهم صلّ على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم والعن أعدائهم* 



*-- يا عَزيزُ يا غَفّارُ اغْفِرْ لي ذُنُوبي وَذُنُوبَ جَميعِ المؤمِنينَ وَالْمُؤمِناتِ* 
*فَاِنَّهُ لا يَغْفِرُ الذُّنُوبَ إلاّ اَنْتَ --*

*سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده*
*سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده.*
*سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده*
*سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده*
*.سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده*
*سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده.*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

*سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده
سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده.
سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده
سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده*

----------


## جررريح الررروح

استغفر الله ربي و اتوب اليه 
اللهم صلى على محمد و ال محمد

----------


## إبتسام السهم

*اللهم صلّ على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم والعن أعدائهم*  


*-- يا عَزيزُ يا غَفّارُ اغْفِرْ لي ذُنُوبي وَذُنُوبَ جَميعِ المؤمِنينَ وَالْمُؤمِناتِ* 
*فَاِنَّهُ لا يَغْفِرُ الذُّنُوبَ إلاّ اَنْتَ --* 
*سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده*
*سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده.*
*سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده*
*سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده*
*.سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده*
*سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده.*

----------


## ســحرالقوافي

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
*اللهم صلّ على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم والعن أعدائهم 


-- يا عَزيزُ يا غَفّارُ اغْفِرْ لي ذُنُوبي وَذُنُوبَ جَميعِ المؤمِنينَ وَالْمُؤمِناتِ 
فَاِنَّهُ لا يَغْفِرُ الذُّنُوبَ إلاّ اَنْتَ --

سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده
سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده.
سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده
سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده
.سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده
سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده.*

----------


## Sweet Magic

*اللهم صلّ على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم والعن أعدائهم 


-- يا عَزيزُ يا غَفّارُ اغْفِرْ لي ذُنُوبي وَذُنُوبَ جَميعِ المؤمِنينَ وَالْمُؤمِناتِ 
فَاِنَّهُ لا يَغْفِرُ الذُّنُوبَ إلاّ اَنْتَ --

سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده
سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده.
سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده
سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده
.سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده
سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده*

----------


## Malamh Cute

*اللهم صلّ على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم والعن أعدائهم 



**-- يا عَزيزُ يا غَفّارُ اغْفِرْ لي ذُنُوبي وَذُنُوبَ جَميعِ المؤمِنينَ وَالْمُؤمِناتِ* 
*فَاِنَّهُ لا يَغْفِرُ الذُّنُوبَ إلاّ اَنْتَ --*

*سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده*
*سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده.*
*سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده*
*سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده*
*.سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده*
*سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده*

----------


## Hussain.T

اللهم صلّ على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم والعن أعدائهم  

*-- يا عَزيزُ يا غَفّارُ اغْفِرْ لي ذُنُوبي وَذُنُوبَ جَميعِ المؤمِنينَ وَالْمُؤمِناتِ* 
*فَاِنَّهُ لا يَغْفِرُ الذُّنُوبَ إلاّ اَنْتَ --* 
*سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده*
*سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده.*
*سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده*

----------


## كـــ1دي

اللهم صلّ على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم والعن أعدائهم 


*-- يا عَزيزُ يا غَفّارُ اغْفِرْ لي ذُنُوبي وَذُنُوبَ جَميعِ المؤمِنينَ وَالْمُؤمِناتِ* 
*فَاِنَّهُ لا يَغْفِرُ الذُّنُوبَ إلاّ اَنْتَ --*

*سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده*
*سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده.*
*سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده*
*سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده*
*.سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده*
*سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده.*

----------


## مها 2008

*اللهم صلّ على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم والعن أعدائهم 


-- يا عَزيزُ يا غَفّارُ اغْفِرْ لي ذُنُوبي وَذُنُوبَ جَميعِ المؤمِنينَ وَالْمُؤمِناتِ 
فَاِنَّهُ لا يَغْفِرُ الذُّنُوبَ إلاّ اَنْتَ --

سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده
سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده.
سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده
سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده
.سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده
سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده*

----------


## عازفه الامل

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد
سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا إله الا الله وألله أكبر

----------


## مها 2008

استغفر الله ربي و اتوب اليه 
اللهم صلى على محمد و ال محمد

----------


## Sweet Magic

*اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمدالطيبين الطاهرين*

*ولاحول ولاقوه الا باله العلي العظيم*

----------


## Sweet Magic

سبحان الله والحمد لله والله اكبر ولله الحمد
سبحانك يالا إله إلا انت اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## بقايا انسان

*اللهم صلّ على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم والعن أعدائهم* 



*-- يا عَزيزُ يا غَفّارُ اغْفِرْ لي ذُنُوبي وَذُنُوبَ جَميعِ المؤمِنينَ وَالْمُؤمِناتِ* 
*فَاِنَّهُ لا يَغْفِرُ الذُّنُوبَ إلاّ اَنْتَ --*

*سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده*
*سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده.*
*سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده*
*سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده*
*.سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده*
*سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده.*

----------


## khozam

سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر

----------


## عفاف الهدى

*سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده
سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده.*
*سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده*

----------


## Hussain.T

*اللهم صلّ على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم والعن أعدائهم 



**-- يا عَزيزُ يا غَفّارُ اغْفِرْ لي ذُنُوبي وَذُنُوبَ جَميعِ المؤمِنينَ وَالْمُؤمِناتِ* 
*فَاِنَّهُ لا يَغْفِرُ الذُّنُوبَ إلاّ اَنْتَ --*

*سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده*
*سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده.*
*سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده*
*سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده*
*.سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده*
*سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم ياكريم*
*سبحان الله والحمد لله ولاإله إلا الله والله أكبر ولله الحمد..*
*خلصت 100مره*
*ولله الحمد
**
**جزاك الله خير الجزاء في الدنيا والآخرة 
وجعلها الله في ميزان أعمالك*
*دمت في حفظ الرحمن*

----------


## شوق المحبة

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد ..

سبحان الله ,, والحمدلله ,,
 ولا اله الا الله ,, والله أكبر ..

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر 
استغفر الله العلي العظيم..
**
*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده
*سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده.*
*سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده*
*سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده*

----------


## الرعب الصامت

*سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر 
استغفر الله العلي العظيم*

----------


## أميرة باحساسي

*اللهم صلّ على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم والعن أعدائهم* 



*-- يا عَزيزُ يا غَفّارُ اغْفِرْ لي ذُنُوبي وَذُنُوبَ جَميعِ المؤمِنينَ وَالْمُؤمِناتِ* 
*فَاِنَّهُ لا يَغْفِرُ الذُّنُوبَ إلاّ اَنْتَ --*

*سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده*
*سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده.*
*سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده*
*سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده*
*.سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده*
*سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده.*

----------


## نبراس النور

*اللهم صلّ على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم والعن أعدائهم 



**-- يا عَزيزُ يا غَفّارُ اغْفِرْ لي ذُنُوبي وَذُنُوبَ جَميعِ المؤمِنينَ وَالْمُؤمِناتِ* 
*فَاِنَّهُ لا يَغْفِرُ الذُّنُوبَ إلاّ اَنْتَ --*

*سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده*
*سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده.*
*سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده*
*سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده*
*.سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده*
*سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده*

----------


## ايات الروح

*اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد
سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا إله الا الله وألله أكبر*

----------


## @همس المشاعر@

*اللهم صلّ على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم والعن أعدائهم 



**-- يا عَزيزُ يا غَفّارُ اغْفِرْ لي ذُنُوبي وَذُنُوبَ جَميعِ المؤمِنينَ وَالْمُؤمِناتِ* 
*فَاِنَّهُ لا يَغْفِرُ الذُّنُوبَ إلاّ اَنْتَ --*

*سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده*
*سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده.*
*سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده*
*سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده*
*.سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده*
*سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان الله وبحمده*

----------


## عين الحياة 2007

_سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر_ 
_استغفر الله العلي العظيم.._

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*استغفر الله ربي و اتوب اليه 
**اللهم صلى على محمد و ال محمد*

----------


## Sweet Magic

*سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر*
*سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد
اللهم آتنا في الدنيا حسنه وفي ألاخرة حسنه وقنا عذاب النار*

----------


## Sweet Magic

*سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر*
*سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر*

----------


## amerah

سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر 

يعطيك الف عافيه

----------


## أناشيد المطر

لا اله الا الله الجليل الجبارلا اله الا الله الواحد القهار لا اله الا الله العزيز الغفار لا اله الا الله الكريم الستار لا اله الا الله الكبير المتعال لا اله الا الله وحده لا شريك له الها واحد ربا وشاهدا احدا صمد ونحن له مسلمون لا اله الا الله وحده لا شريك له الها واحد ربا وشاهدا احدا صمد ونحن له قانتون لا اله الا الله وحده لا شريك له الها واحد ربا وشاهدا احدا صمد ونحن له صابرون لا اله الا الله محمد رسول الله علي ولي الله اللهم اليك وجهت وجهي واليك فوضت امري وعليك توكلت يا ارحم الراحمين

----------


## عنيده

*سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر*

----------


## ام الحلوين

سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
*سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر*

----------


## نور حياتي

*سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر*
*سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر*

----------


## أميرة باحساسي

سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
*سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر

----------


## شذى الزهراء

اللهم صلّ على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم والعن أعدائهم 

--* يا عَزيزُ يا غَفّارُ اغْفِرْ لي ذُنُوبي وَذُنُوبَ جَميعِ المؤمِنينَ وَالْمُؤمِناتِ* 
*فَاِنَّهُ لا يَغْفِرُ الذُّنُوبَ إلاّ اَنْتَ --*

----------


## جنة الحسين

*سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر*

----------


## أميرة باحساسي

سبحان الله والحمدلله ولا إلــه الا الله والله اكبر 
سبحان الله والحمدلله ولا إلــه الا الله والله اكبر 
سبحان الله والحمدلله ولا إلــه الا الله والله اكبر 
سبحان الله والحمدلله ولا إلــه الا الله والله اكبر 
سبحان الله والحمدلله ولا إلــه الا الله والله اكبر 
سبحان الله والحمدلله ولا إلــه الا الله والله اكبر

----------


## Malamh Cute

*سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
**سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر*

----------


## حلاي غير الكــل

سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر 
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
*وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.*

----------


## Malamh Cute

*سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
**سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر*

----------


## أحلى زهر

*سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
**سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*استغفر الله ربي و اتوب اليه 
**اللهم صلى على محمد و ال محمد*

----------


## أحلى زهر

*سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
**سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر*

----------


## مجد0

سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا إله إلا الله

----------


## أحلى زهر

*سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
**سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر*

----------


## الأمل الوردي

*سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
**سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر*

----------


## أحلى زهر

*سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
**سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر*

----------


## ورد الياسمين

سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر

----------


## عذاب المشاعر

*سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
**سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر

*

----------


## حكايا الشموع

*سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
**سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر*

----------


## أحلى زهر

*سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
**سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر

*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

*سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر*

----------


## عذاب المشاعر

*سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
**سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر*

----------


## روحانيات

*سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
**سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر*

----------


## عذاب المشاعر

*سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
**سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر*

----------


## أحلى زهر

*سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
**سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
*

----------


## عذاب المشاعر

سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
*سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر*

----------


## شوق المحبة

سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر ولله الحمد




 
سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر ولله الحمد




 
سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر ولله الحمد

----------


## أحلى زهر

سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
*سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر*

----------


## اسير الهوى

سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
*سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
**
*

----------


## عذاب المشاعر

سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
*سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
**
*

----------


## عذاب المشاعر

سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
*سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
**
*

----------


## عذاب المشاعر

سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
*سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
**
*

----------


## أحلى زهر

سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر

----------


## اسير الهوى

*سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
**سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
*

----------


## عذاب المشاعر

*سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
**سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
*

----------


## أحلى زهر

سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر

----------


## احلى غرام

سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر

----------


## أحلى زهر

سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر

----------


## دمعة الاحزان

سبحان الله والحمدالله ولا اله الا الله والله اكر

----------


## عذاب المشاعر

سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر

----------


## المتحير

*يا عَزيزُ يا غَفّارُ اغْفِرْ لي ذُنُوبي وَذُنُوبَ جَميعِ المؤمِنينَ وَالْمُؤمِناتِ* 
*فَاِنَّهُ لا يَغْفِرُ الذُّنُوبَ إلاّ اَنْتَ*


سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
*سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
*

----------

